# Threadkiller



## Wednesday Boy

I think it would be interesting if there was some way to see who the biggest EN World threadkiller is (mods moderating aside).  I don't post too extensively but every once and a while it seems like more threads that I've posted to end with crickets chirping than continue to another post.

If there was some way to determine the Boss Threadkiller, I'm sure that member would wear that title proudly!


----------



## Heathen72

Wednesday Boy said:


> I think it would be interesting if there was some way to see who the biggest EN World threadkiller is (mods moderating aside).  I don't post too extensively but every once and a while it seems like more threads that I've posted to end with crickets chirping than continue to another post.
> 
> If there was some way to determine the Boss Threadkiller, I'm sure that member would wear that title proudly!




THBDB, Thursday's Child!  I remember a mighty thread where many of us fought to kill it. It was indeed finally killed when a mod nominated the killer of the thread, but I can't find it via search. It may even have been before the migration to the new server. I can't remember who the ultimate threadkiller was.


----------



## Diamond Cross

You realize threadkiller can be sung to the tune of Goldfinger, don't you?

Threadkiller
Is the man who killed the thread.
The deadly touch
He's such a threadkiller...


----------



## Piratecat

Seriously, Spunkrat, you replied to this thread? I can't believe you don't believe in true performance art!


----------



## Heathen72

Piratecat said:


> Seriously, Spunkrat, you replied to this thread? I can't believe you don't believe in true performance art!




Tis true. I fail. But that other threadkiller thread was epic. I miss it.


----------



## TarionzCousin

There can be only one!


----------



## amerigoV

Last!


----------



## Alzrius

Thread Killer
Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Tro tro tro tro tro tro tro tro tro tro trolling
Post post post post post post post away
OH OH OH


----------



## TarionzCousin

On another note, what is the best way to kill a thread? Here's the first thing I could think of:

"Hey, guys, I am wondering if you could help me optimize my character AND figure out where my campaign should go next." There follows a really, really long explanation of what's going on in one solid paragraph with no punctuation.


----------



## ourchair

Alzrius said:


> Thread Killer
> Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> Tro tro tro tro tro tro tro tro tro tro trolling
> Post post post post post post post away
> OH OH OH



For a moment there I thought this was supposed to be sung to the tune of Tro Lo Lo Lo Lo


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, will someone post after me, please, so I am not the rotton egg?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

No, really ... I'm Threadkiller.


----------



## Diamond Cross

I AM...

Wait a minute?!

What am I?

Am I a trilobite that got stuck in a rock? Or am I the shoe that steps in the loch?
Or am I the bird that flies over the moor? Or am I the sound from a slamming door?

There are questions to be heard. Or am I something that's spoken but yet not a word?

Or am I the cat that prowls on the roof? Or am I the equation that science needs for proof?

I know I cannot be the heart that circulates infinity. But I do like to think myself as divinity.

Well there went the rhyme with the rhythm. I guess I'll just not chime on when I suck on a lemon.

I AM...


----------



## Remus Lupin

I frequently feel like I'm a huge threadkiller. In fact, I fully expect to be killing this thread as I type. Sorry.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

diamond cross said:


> i am...
> 
> Wait a minute?!
> 
> What am i?
> 
> I am...




batman!


----------



## Filcher

Everyone claims to be a 'killer, but none of you are pulling it off. 

Amateurs. I'm waiting for a real threadkiller to show up.


----------



## jonesy

I know it's not me.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Part me handy lance.

Let's all go to the dance.

Where hoppy men can prance.

And pretend to be in France.


----------



## Stormonu

Let's see if it's me.  I've killed many a good thread in my time here.


----------



## Lanefan

The heart beats yet once more
Life, resilient, sputters but fails not
This attempt to slay avails not...


Lan-"besides, it's only dead until the Necromancer shows up"-efan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lanefan said:


> The heart beats yet once more
> Life, resilient, sputters but fails not
> This attempt to slay avails not...
> 
> 
> Lan-"besides, it's only dead until the Necromancer shows up"-efan




As with prose i type with hope not bore
lo! I show my lack of skill by placing mine head in hangman's noose and knot
with deadly stall with stomach in twisted knot . . . .

(Doh! this makes me the rotten egg now!)


----------



## Diamond Cross

Razzle frazzle snazzle dazzle rattle.


----------



## coyote6

If someone wants to kill the thread, I think they're just going to have to do what Rex Kramer, Danger Seeker, would do: strap on the crash helmet, step up, and declare, "[Edition] sucks! [Other edition] is better! And [American or UK political party] agrees! [Religious leader] said so! And Piratecat eats [odd seasonal or regional snack food]!"


----------



## Diamond Cross

Actually the easy way to kill a thread is to turn it into politics or religious discussion, or post feminazi stuff.

But, one burning question, is if Ginger Ale is made with real Ginger, how come it isn't red?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Yep. Me.


----------



## ourchair

I have absolutely no idea what is going on in this thread.


----------



## Bearsquito

Threadkiller on the road,
His post belongs in a comode.
If you give him a reply,
He's surely bound to cry.
Threadkiller on the road...

/effort


----------



## Zerith

Well, someone HAS to say this, the one all end all!

Ni!
Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni!!! Now, Give me a shrubbery! One that looks nice, and I  don't care how expensive it is! (I'm not paying for it after all!)


----------



## El Mahdi

Look, it's obvious this thread won't be dead until *Wednesday Boy* posts again...


----------



## Scott DeWar

if a thread is killed, and some one comments how it is killed in a post, does that resserect the killed thread?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> if a thread is killed, and some one comments how it is killed in a post, does that resserect the killed thread?



To call a thread resurrected it needs to have dropped a great number of pages or been gone for a great amount of time. For example I don't think a month is enough to call it resurrected.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

jonesy said:


> To call a thread resurrected it needs to have dropped a great number of pages or been gone for a great amount of time. For example I don't think a month is enough to call it resurrected.



Philosophical question: What would have to happen to a dead thread to call it "reincarnated"?


----------



## jonesy

the_orc_within said:


> Philosophical question: What would have to happen to a dead thread to call it "reincarnated"?



A thread from an old version of the forum brought back to the new forum? I once had a quite extensive thread on the Wizards forums about dragon names in Dragonlance which started on the old forums, and then was brought over to the new version (which is now also an old version).


----------



## Smoss

I frequently feel like a thread killer.  But eventually people finally start posting after me.  Maybe what I say makes them think for a long time...  

Or maybe I should compare this thread to Hitler, that automatically loses arguments so maybe it makes for a dead thread.  Godwin's corollary?

Smoss


----------



## jonesy

Smoss said:


> Or maybe I should compare this thread to Hitler, that automatically loses arguments so maybe it makes for a dead thread.  Godwin's corollary?



Godwinning never works if you have an ulterior motive. Like killing the thread.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

jonesy said:


> Godwinning never works if you have an ulterior motive. Like killing the thread.



Exactly.  If one is trying to kill a thread, the poster should God_lose_, not Godwin.   Duh.


----------



## Lanefan

the_orc_within said:


> Philosophical question: What would have to happen to a dead thread to call it "reincarnated"?



Closest I can think of is it'd have to come back in a different sub-forum with a different title but still have the same content.

Further along those lines, however: how dead does a thread have to be to require Resurrection rather than Raise?

Lan-"going for a little walk now"-efan


----------



## Orius

Diamond Cross said:


> Actually the easy way to kill a thread is to turn it into politics or religious discussion, or post feminazi stuff.




Threadlocking don't count.  Only being the last person to post because you didn't know when to shut up.  I do that a lot.  I wonder how I compare to Stormomu, because I seem to kill a lot of threads.

Here's a composite image from the first three pages in my subscribed threads folder.  






I only see one thread killed by Stormomu in there compared to my annal of shame.  Then again too, he might have participated in a lot of threads I didn't post in.

I wonder how much XP those threads are worth? 

Hmm, that gives me an idea for status too....


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

ourchair said:


> For a moment there I thought this was supposed to be sung to the tune of Tro Lo Lo Lo Lo




Oh dear...

I have killed a few threads in meta, I also got 1,000th post in the misbegotten waif thread findable here but blackrat got the last non-mod post (brother shattersotne iced it)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I sampled 220 threads from General that have been inactive for between 11 and 12 months and died a natural death, as opposed to being locked.  Sorting those threads by the last person posting, I came to the conclusion that the Threadkiller (at least for that period) was Jhaelen with the final post in six threads.  Rechan and Wik came in second with five each.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

Usually when I post in a thread it dies, here's looking at that luck to continue!


----------



## jaerdaph

I killed a thread in Reno once, just to watch it die.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Usually when I post in a thread it dies, here's looking at that luck to continue!



looks like you failed in the attempt to kill.


----------



## Orius

Looks like this thread when inactive for 16 hours after I posted.  That looks like the second longest pause in this thread so far.  Impressive.


----------



## Wiseblood

I am not a threadkiller. In fact I seldom overcome their damage reduction. Most threads continue on without even noticing I'm there.


----------



## Lanefan

Wiseblood said:


> I am not a threadkiller. In fact I seldom overcome their damage reduction. Most threads continue on without even noticing I'm there.



Look at the bright side: you're doing great on your stealth checks! 

Lanefan


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

Scott DeWar said:


> looks like you failed in the attempt to kill.





 guess I rolled a natural 1?


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## El Mahdi

↑​The Trevelocity Gnome finally reaches his breaking point?

I guess he got tired of being the butt of the joke...​


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], check out the gnome in post 48!


----------



## Leif

I've seen something very similar, DeWar, but thanks for the good thought.   The attached pic is a variation, but the gist is the same, I think.  Here's the original variation, another humorous bit, and a cropped version.


----------



## Orius

It'll take more than gnomes to kill this thread!


----------



## Leif

Orius said:


> It'll take more than gnomes to kill this thread!



Obviously, you and I know quite different sets of Gnomes.  The Gnomes that _I_ know, if they _wanted_ to do so, could kill this thread plus all of its mammy, pappy, and baby threads with an off-hand gesture and a quiet word spoken.


----------



## Lanefan

Leif said:


> Obviously, you and I know quite different sets of Gnomes.  The Gnomes that _I_ know, if they _wanted_ to do so, could kill this thread plus all of its mammy, pappy, and baby threads with an off-hand gesture and a quiet word spoken.



Yep, definitely different Gnomes than mine.

My Gnomes live forever despite my best attempts, and don't often kill anything.

Lan-"'anything' does not include fellow party members, who they kill at will"-efan


----------



## Baveboi

A thread about killing threads and that's hard to kill? Put butter on me and call me a biscuit!

Color me ironic and amused.


----------



## Leif

Baveboi said:


> A thread about killing threads and that's hard to kill? Put butter on me and call me a biscuit!



Ya, big ol', butter-slathered BISCUIT! 


Lanefan said:


> Yep, definitely different Gnomes than mine.
> 
> My Gnomes live forever despite my best attempts, and don't often kill anything.
> 
> Lan-"'anything' does not include fellow party members, who they kill at will"-efan



I am intrigued at the wide variety of Gnomes that are to be found out there!  Perhaps I will have to visit these Gnomes that you speak of, and become acquainted, or re-acquainted, with my long, lost less-destructive cousins.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I've seen something very similar, DeWar, but thanks for the good thought.   The attached pic is a variation, but the gist is the same, I think.  Here's the original variation, another humorous bit, and a cropped version.




Let me guess, those three gnomes are in your front yard!



Baveboi said:


> A thread about killing threads and that's hard to kill? Put butter on me and call me a biscuit!
> 
> Color me ironic and amused.




uh, what do the colors Ironic and amused lool like? I tried 

 this  and  this  and got nothing.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

The most perplexing thing I've learned in this thread is that gnomes apparently do *not* rouge their butt-cheeks.

I had been mis-informed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

further more, they did not even crack a smile, just crack.


----------



## Leif

the_orc_within said:


> The most perplexing thing I've learned in this thread is that gnomes apparently do *not* rouge their butt-cheeks.
> 
> I had been mis-informed.



That's what you get for listening to those kobolds!


Scott DeWar said:


> further more, they did not even crack a smile, just crack.



You're absolutely correct, DeWar!  No smiles are cracked, but the crack sure smiles!


----------



## Orius

Baveboi said:


> A thread about killing threads and that's hard to kill?




Someone will kill it eventually.  There's no such thing as an immortal thread.  Though stickies maybe don't count.


----------



## Baveboi

Orius said:


> Someone will kill it eventually.  There's no such thing as an immortal thread.  Though stickies maybe don't count.




Well, it might... But there is ALWAYS the afterlife. Mwaahahhahaha necromancy for the win.


----------



## El Mahdi

the_orc_within said:


> The most perplexing thing I've learned in this thread is that gnomes apparently do *not* rouge their butt-cheeks.




I've heard that some rouge rogue gnomes do...


----------



## Orius

Baveboi said:


> Well, it might... But there is ALWAYS the afterlife. Mwaahahhahaha necromancy for the win.




Ah, the joy of thread necromancy.  I wouldn't be surprised if gnomes are somehow involved in that too.


----------



## Leif

Orius said:


> Ah, the joy of thread necromancy.  I wouldn't be surprised if gnomes are somehow involved in that too.



  Well I certainly would be!


----------



## Dragonwriter

the_orc_within said:


> The most perplexing thing I've learned in this thread is that gnomes apparently do *not* rouge their butt-cheeks.
> 
> I had been mis-informed.






Leif said:


> That's what you get for listening to those kobolds!




I think that depends... If you stab the gnome in his rear end, does the blood count as rouge? If so, those kobolds were entirely accurate in their information. 
Of course, the above question is entirely in the interest of science and expanding knowledge concerning stabbing gnomes proper classification of gnomes and their dying/pain habits. 

Yes, my kobolds, go forth, wreak havoc, stab behinds, and steal everyone's left shoe!


----------



## Leif

SHOCKED I am, DW!  Shocked, appalled, and flabbergasted!!  You'll be hearing from the IBGWS* very soon!  

*International Brotherhood of Gnomes, Wizards, and Shoemakers  (They don't like to be called 'cobblers.'  Sounds too much like dessert.)


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> SHOCKED I am, DW!  Shocked, appalled, and flabbergasted!!




At what? The kobold minions? I thought everyone loved kobolds... Shouldn't come as a surprise. 



> *International Brotherhood of Gnomes, Wizards, and Shoemakers (They don't like to be called 'cobblers.'  Sounds too much like dessert.)




I knew there was another reason I liked eating them. The gnomish shoemakers, I mean, not the dessert. Though having them for dessert works fine. Come to think of it, a gnome-cobbler cobbler could be quite a dish!


----------



## Lanefan

Orius said:


> Someone will kill it eventually.  There's no such thing as an immortal thread.  Though stickies maybe don't count.



Stickies are undead threads.

Archived threads have ascended to divinity and are thus indeed immortal.

Lan-"alas, this thread aspires to neither such distinction"-efan


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

So ... has the real Threadkiller shown up yet?


----------



## jaerdaph

OJ Simpson is still searching for the real Threadkiller.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

This is actually pretty exciting: it's a _mystery_!

And when it finally dies, they can make a film, kind of like "Who is Killing  the Great Chefs of Europe?"-- only way awesomer, but slightly less so.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Wednesday Boy said:


> I think it would be interesting if there was some way to see who the biggest EN World threadkiller is (mods moderating aside).  I don't post too extensively but every once and a while it seems like more threads that I've posted to end with crickets chirping than continue to another post.
> 
> If there was some way to determine the Boss Threadkiller, I'm sure that member would wear that title proudly!




I originally saw this thread on the day it was posted and was sorely tempted to lock it for posterity, but I wasn't sure that you'd see the funny side.

It would have been as if I'd been behaving like hitler really

(can someone Godwin themselves?)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Plane Sailing said:


> (can someone Godwin themselves?)




Apparently not.


----------



## El Mahdi

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> So ... has the real Threadkiller shown up yet?




Nope.  Keyser Söze is still on vacation...  (Shhhhh...he might hear us...)


----------



## Diamond Cross

I'm not sure if this should be a poem or lyrics, but I was listening to some folk and blues music when this popped into my head. I call it "My pretty Baby".

I saw my pretty baby
Sun bathing in the nude
I saw my pretty baby
Sun bathing in the nude
When I called her gorgeous
She said I was being crude.

I love my pretty baby
But she says I'm too rude
I love my pretty baby
But she says I'm too rude
When I'm nice to my baby
She just calls me her little prude

When I'm in a foul mood
I don't just sit and brood
When I'm in a foul mood
I'm so foul when I don't brood
Then my pretty baby
Says I'm looking really good


----------



## Baveboi

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> So ... has the real Threadkiller shown up yet?




Hey! We might try... I mean, a bit of lame jokes, some disgusting Jansen/Gnomes/Kobolds stories and whathaveyou. Maybe, just MAYBE, someone can pop the right combination of those things and actually manage to be the Thread Killer of Threadkiller Thread.
Killer.

Diamond Cross actually made a very good atempt...
Not enough Gnomes and the lack of Griffins are a bit disturbing, but a class or two with your pall Jan Jansen and you should be telling stories just like him!




Thread...
Killer...


----------



## ourchair

Orius said:


> Someone will kill it eventually.  There's no such thing as an immortal thread.  Though stickies maybe don't count.



I think stickies count more like a lich than any other kind of undead.

You have to find out where they put their soul in to truly kill them.

And by that, I mean hacking the admin panel.

Not that I would encourage such behavior.


----------



## El Mahdi

ourchair said:


> I think stickies count more like a lich than any other kind of undead.
> 
> You have to find out where they put their soul in to truly kill them...




I believe ENWorld stickies liches use living phylacteries...called Mods.


----------



## Orius

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> So ... has the real Threadkiller shown up yet?




At least there are several posters contending for the title in this thread, but none will get the title until all the others have given up.


----------



## jbear

Okay, enough is enough!

I'm not even reading pages 2 through 5!

This thread is dead!

(whose dead)
Zed is dead baby. Zed's dead.
(whose Zed?)

Awww.... cr#p! This isn't going to work is it........


----------



## Baveboi

jbear said:


> Awww.... cr#p! This isn't going to work is it........




Naaaaahhh... No.
Humm let me see, nope.

Not yet.


----------



## Leif

Baveboi said:


> Not enough Gnomes....



There can NEVER be enough Gnomes!


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Orius said:


> At least there are several posters contending for the title in this thread, but none will get the title until all the others have given up.



Yes.  I think we'll find that the winning threadkiller is the one who successfully decapitates all his competitors and absorbs their threadkilling mojo in a lightning-fuelled orgy of power and domination.






​


----------



## Wednesday Boy

Plane Sailing said:


> I originally saw this thread on the day it was posted and was sorely tempted to lock it for posterity, but I wasn't sure that you'd see the funny side.




That would have been hilarious!  Even though my initial post came from honest observation and curiosity, I loved the first two days of the thread where it looked like I killed it in one post.  I also chuckled at seeing my status spontaneously changed to "Threadkiller"!


----------



## Scott DeWar

It appears that the thread still lives. Despite the threatening attempt by the evil mod.


----------



## Baveboi

Scott DeWar said:


> It appears that the thread still lives. Despite the threatening attempt by the evil mod.




While there is humor, the thread can never trully die. The power of necromancy will not allow it.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

Can you imagine waking up in that room like that guy is ?


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU]YouTube - Ray Stevens - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival[/ame]


----------



## Leif

Diamond Cross said:


> YouTube - Ray Stevens - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival



CLASSIC Ray Stevens in Post 91!


Scott DeWar said:


> Can you imagine waking up in that room like that guy is ?



Wasn't that you last weekend?


----------



## Scott DeWar

what is today, the 7Th? right?


----------



## Baveboi

Diamond Cross said:


> YouTube - Ray Stevens - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival




Go for the eyes, boo! GO FOR THE EYES! RHHUUUUUUSK!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Have you ever heard of the term "Honkey dorey" or ever used it? Have you ever wondered where it comes from?

Well, as it turns out there's a city called Yokohama. It was a popular stop for NAvy vets. There is actually a street in that city that has that name.

And that street is actually the red light disctrict of Yokohama.

So, whenever a guy did his business, they'd say "Everything's honkey dorey in reference to the street.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, honky dory is bourbon street of japan?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> what is today, the 7Th? right?



BTW, Dec. 7th was last week, DeWar, and this is the 12th if you're still wondering.   Speaking of American sailors in Japan, and everything....


----------



## Orius

I see the conversation in this thread has gotten really random.


----------



## jonesy

So, last night I had this dream, and I was like, upside down, and stuff, and the cops came, and they asked me why I was building this yellow castle, and I said, like, it's not yellow, dude. It's purple. And they looked at me and, like, poof, went away. And then I realized, yikes, they weren't cops, they were fast food restaurant employees, like, omg. And I was still eating this hamburger. And there was this dude, and he said yo. And he was, like, dressed all in concrete. But it was, like, the kind of concrete you'd have in a subway tunnel, and then, crikey, the train came, and I was like, woah, it's red. And I didn't even mention the iguana.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Then the horns kicked in
And my shoes started to squeak

Now we`re coming up on this really wierd part of my dream
You know, the part where I know how to tapdance
But I can only do it while wearing golf shoes
Then I`m walking again with the girl who can talk with her eyes
This time she says, `I think you see what I`m saying`
Then just before I woke up, it started to rain in southern california

Ooom poppa chikamaga wana sing gow
Do lomma sinnigama mana ching jow
Inimana choogamaga wana sing gee
Finimana foonimana one is now free

Aren`t you supposed to be at work?
The girl who could talk with her eyes.
`Can you see what I`m saying?`
...


----------



## Dragonwriter

jonesy said:


> So, last night I had this dream, and I was like, upside down, and stuff, and the cops came, and they asked me why I was building this yellow castle, and I said, like, it's not yellow, dude. It's purple. And they looked at me and, like, poof, went away. And then I realized, yikes, they weren't cops, they were fast food restaurant employees, like, omg. And I was still eating this hamburger. And there was this dude, and he said yo. And he was, like, dressed all in concrete. But it was, like, the kind of concrete you'd have in a subway tunnel, and then, crikey, the train came, and I was like, woah, it's red. And I didn't even mention the iguana.




This sounds totally like something my brother has recounted about his dreams. The resemblance is scary.


----------



## Heathen72

I suggest that as soon as this thread falls off the front page that a Mod locks it and declares the winner. 

Killer, I mean, killer.


----------



## Baveboi

People is getting really worked up on scarying/weirding the other potential posters. Haha


----------



## TarionzCousin

I'm just waiting for Edena of Neith to show up.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Which won't happen for a while yet.


----------



## Lanefan

9 hours - more than long enough - time to put another breath of air into this one's lungs...

Here I am again, hey it's only me
Somebody you thought you'd never see

Lan-"it's dead but it won't lie down"-efan


----------



## Wiseblood

Lanefan said:


> 9 hours - more than long enough - time to put another breath of air into this one's lungs...
> 
> Here I am again, hey it's only me
> Somebody you thought you'd never see
> 
> Lan-"it's dead but it won't lie down"-efan




I think I just saw it move.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Call me Nightwynd, for I am bitten.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Wiseblood said:


> I think I just saw it move.



'Ere, he says he's not dead.


----------



## Orius

spunkrat said:


> I suggest that as soon as this thread falls off the front page that a Mod locks it and declares the winner.
> 
> Killer, I mean, killer.




This thread needs to die a natural death.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Orius said:


> This thread needs to die a natural death.




Where's the fun in that? 

Besides, if it dies of natural causes, no one gets XP for it.


----------



## Alexander123

This thread no longer has any point it seems.


----------



## Lanefan

Alexander123 said:


> This thread no longer has any point it seems.



True.  At time of writing, there's been no xp awarded to any of the last 6 posts.  Will fix posthaste.

Lan-"why won't you just be a good thread and die"-efan


----------



## Baveboi

Alexander123 said:


> This thread no longer has any point it seems.




What's a more noble quest than entertainment? I say bring in the sticks and puppets and let the Sesamofun beggins!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkd5dJIVjgM&feature=fvw"]YouTube - Sesame Street: Smell Like A Monster[/ame]


----------



## baradtgnome

Gnomes?  Where?

Oh well I'm a Gnomish chartered thread killing accountant without butt rouge, and consequently too boring to be of interest.


----------



## Diamond Cross

> *Point coloration* refers to animal coat coloration with a pale  body and relatively darker extremities, i.e. the face, ears, feet, tail,  and (in males) scrotum. It is most recognized as the coloration of Siamese and other breeds of cat, but can be found in rabbits and horses as well.


----------



## Baveboi

Why did you did this to me?! Why link my poor naive self to a picture of a scrotum?! (It wasn't an ugly one but all the same) WHYYYYY!!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Because you were Napoleon in another life time and you raped most of Europe and wouldn't let Fronce have any kings, man!

Karma's a biyotch, man.

Check it!

The napoleonic rap!

My names Napolean and I'm smarter than the average man.
Gotta make up something for my height you know.
Short men are far more smarter that the average barbaric tall men.
But tall men have their place.
And feels good in the right place.
And really look good in lace.
Lace hadn't been invented yet?
Well that's why I'm Napoleon, biyotch!
I make up things on the fly.
You don't have to ask me why.
And conquering Europe is not just a try.
But I'm sure you uppity tall men will lie.
About my beautifully colored eyes.
Because I'm Napoleon, biyotch!
I conquer nations just for pun.
I invented butter for the bun.
I invented new kinds of guns.
That can hit you from a far distance when you run.
Because I'm Napoleon, biyotch!
Make fun of me at your peril.
You know I'm not Will Ferrel.
All tall men must be rendered sterile.
I invented the Christmas carol.
Because I'm Napoleon, biyotch!
And the world will never forget me!
And the future will want to be me!
And the history buffs will need their degree.
Because I'm Napoleon, biyotch!
And don't you forget it.


----------



## jonesy

Diamond Cross said:


> My names Napolean and I'm smarter than the average man.
> Gotta make up something for my height you know.



Dude, I'm 5 ft 7. Same as him. So, not short. Especially not back then. His height was English propaganda mixed with odd French calculation terms.

Why am I defending Napoleon? Damn.


----------



## Baveboi

jonesy said:


> Dude, I'm 5 ft 7. Same as *him*. [...]




No, I'm actually more than 6 feet tall and full of muscles. I can speak your language.

Do you want a vegemite sandwiche?


::XP points to anyone who knows this one::


----------



## Diamond Cross

It's an Australian food paste.

We three kings of Napoleon are.
Not bearing gifts as we travel afar.


----------



## baradtgnome

Baveboi said:


> No, I'm actually more than 6 feet tall and full of muscles. I can speak your language.
> 
> Do you want a vegemite sandwiche?




Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich

Men at Work classic


----------



## Diamond Cross

misericordia et familia


----------



## weem




----------



## Orius

Uh-oh, weem posted.  That'll add another 5 pages onto this thread.


----------



## Baveboi

Terminator, Cthulu and Chuck Norris... Seems something is missing, I don't know what.


----------



## osutuba

Baveboi said:


> Terminator, Cthulu and Chuck Norris... Seems something is missing, I don't know what.



One of these three would make it complete

1. Wil Wheaton in a "Wesley Crushers" bowling shirt
2. Penn & Teller. What, you think they need anything else?
3. Kari Byron. In a camo bikini. Wielding a 50 cal.

Of course, all three would make it epic!


----------



## Leif

Baveboi said:


> Terminator, Cthulu and Chuck Norris... Seems something is missing, I don't know what.



I think it's missing the Marx Brothers.


----------



## El Mahdi

Leif said:


> I think it's missing the Marx Brothers.




Nope...it's just missing Bacon.  Or even better, _Kevin Bacon_!


----------



## Diamond Cross

I was extremely disappointed to learn that Chuck Norris supports putting prayer in Schools.

Buuuuuuut.....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Baveboi said:


> No, I'm actually more than 6 feet tall and full of muscles. I can speak your language.
> 
> Do you want a vegemite sandwiche?
> 
> 
> ::XP points to anyone who knows this one::



are you from the land down under? wher women roar and men thunder?


----------



## Diamond Cross

YEah, I'd always thought it was "and gave me a bite of my sandwich".

Ah well, say la vee.


----------



## Wiseblood

weem said:


>




This photo was shot using a Nikon right after Chuck Norris took the heads of the Terminator and Cthulhu in a handicap duel and then he took their Quickening. There can be only one.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Diamond Cross said:
			
		

> Ah well, say la vee.



It's "C'est la vie." French for "That's life."

Look: you learned two things from this thread. Well, three if you count the fact that Terminatorthulu's secret identity is* Chuck Norris.














*Spoiler Alert!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bump!


----------



## Leif

Diamond Cross said:


> YEah, I'd always thought it was "and gave me a bite of my sandwich".
> 
> Ah well, say la vee.





TarionzCousin said:


> It's "C'est la vie." French for "That's life."



Merci beaucoup, TC.


----------



## Diamond Cross

> It's "C'est la vie." French for "That's life."




I like say la vee. And besides, that is how C'est la vie is pronounced. So there. Neener neener what a coffee creamer.

Yippie ki yay mother frogger.


----------



## hagor

10 pages and the thread is still not dead: you guys force me to take action.

Please move along, nothing to see here.

Hagor


----------



## Diamond Cross

We're just plain and simple guys
Living in a gamers' paradise
We don't shave our dice 
Living in a gamers' paradise


----------



## Cyronax

Leif said:


> There can NEVER be enough Gnomes!





Gnomes eh?

What about a gnome who invokes Godwin's Law of Nazi Analogies?

Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google Nazi + Gnome -- prepare for this:






HITLER!!!!!!!


A man and his garden gnome: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat..._nazi_salute_creator_under_investigation.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

what about garden frogs?

Oh, and:
Godwin's law is strange.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Ahem:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-UX2aAUaAs]YouTube - Our Cat Toby meets a talking Garden GNOME-FUNNY[/ame]


----------



## Leif

Cyronax said:


> Gnomes eh?
> 
> What about a gnome who invokes Godwin's Law?



Did you say, "Godwin's Law of Anal Analogies?"  Saints Preserve Us!


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55kRKvK4AgM]YouTube - amazing girl[/ame]


----------



## Leif

Diamond Cross, just one question:

WHY????


----------



## Cyronax

Scott DeWar said:


> what about garden frogs?
> 
> Oh, and:
> Godwin's law is strange.










Pink Floyd -- The Gnome Lyrics

The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn Lyrics - 1967

I want to tell you a story
About a little man
If I can.
A gnome named Grimble Grumble.
And little gnomes stay in their homes.
Eating, sleeping, drinking their wine.
He wore a scarlet tunic,
A blue green hood,
It looked quite good.
He had a big adventure
Amidst the grass
Fresh air at last.
Wining, dining, biding his time.
And then one day - hooray!
Another way for gnomes to say
Hoooooooooray.
Look at the sky, look at the river
Isn't it good?
Look at the sky, look at the river
Isn't it good?
Winding, finding places to go.
And then one day - hooray!
Another way for gnomes to say
Hoooooooooray.
Hooooooooooooooray.


It sounds scarier in German: 


Die Gnome Lyrics

Die Piper At The Gates Of Dawn Lyrics - 1967

Die Piper At The Gates Of Dawn

Ich will Ihnen eine Geschichte erzählen
Über einen kleinen Mann
Wenn ich kann.
Ein Gnom namens Grimble murren.
Und kleine Zwerge wohnen in ihren Häusern.
Essen, Schlafen, trinken ihren Wein.
Er trug einen roten Rock,
Eine blau-grüne Haube
Es sah recht gut.
Er hatte ein großes Abenteuer
Inmitten der Wiese
Frische Luft endlich.
Essen, trinken, wartete auf seine Zeit.
Und dann eines Tages - hurra!
Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Gnome zu sagen
Hoooooooooray.
Blick auf den Himmel, schauen auf den Fluss
Ist es nicht gut?
Blick auf den Himmel, schauen auf den Fluss
Ist es nicht gut?
Winding, die Suche nach Orten zu gehen.
Und dann eines Tages - hurra!
Eine weitere Möglichkeit für Gnome zu sagen
Hoooooooooray.
Hooooooooooooooray.


Somebody end this thread! 

Mein Hilter!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlmGknvr_Pg]YouTube - Monty Python - Mr. Hilter[/ame]


C.I.D.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

By my calculations, this thread will collapse into a Weirdness Singularity in approximately 3.2 pages.

Keep it coming, people.   Keep it coming.


----------



## Orius

Scott DeWar said:


> Bump!




That's just cheating!



the_orc_within said:


> By my calculations, this thread will collapse into a Weirdness Singularity in approximately 3.2 pages.
> 
> Keep it coming, people.   Keep it coming.




You mean we haven't gone there yet?

And isn't Godwinning a thread ineffective if you try to do so purposely?


----------



## Drakmor

Quirk's Exception: 
 Intentional invocation of Godwin's Law is ineffectual.


----------



## Cyronax

Drakmor said:


> Quirk's Exception:
> Intentional invocation of Godwin's Law is ineffectual.





Quirk's Exception can be trumped by fascist gnomes in business suits. Its true, because I read it somewhere on the net.


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev9CyeYX-ig&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Taliban Interview Goes Wrong[/ame]


----------



## jonesy

Diamond Cross said:


> YouTube - Taliban Interview Goes Wrong



Skithouse is awesome. 

This is my favourite:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey2c8TaR_1g]YouTube - Darth Vader Birthday[/ame]


----------



## Remus Lupin

Well, I haven't checked in since page 3, but I see the game is now "last in before the threadlock." Here's hoping!


----------



## Cyronax

Viva le Quebec!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhmUj9QJ9RM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhmUj9QJ9RM[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9FMURHhgzc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9FMURHhgzc[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

those were amusling! dodge the attack and cause him to hit the wizard! now he has to start with a level 1 charactr!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CICf8xoLyG8]YouTube - Jimmy Buffet: Margaritaville[/ame]


----------



## Leif

Excellent song, DC!  JB is one of the best concerts I've seen.  Highly recommended!  However, Beware of Sharks!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

So would you be opposed if sharks formed a banjo pickin' band?


You axed for it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_ioCHGaaWU]YouTube - Funny Sharks[/ame]


----------



## Cyronax

I invoke Epic-level Reality Punch! Die Thread!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Cyronax said:


> Viva le Quebec!



Très amusant.



> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Cyronax again.



Quoi! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut le couvrir pour moi?


----------



## Scott DeWar

for those of us who do not speak french, i present this tranlsation:


TarionzCousin said:


> Très amusant.



very funny.



> Quoi! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut le couvrir pour moi?




What! Is there someone who can cover for me?


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3qHbAsuo1M]YouTube - phantom of the opera techno version[/ame]

YEah Baybee!


----------



## Leif

TarionzCousin said:


> Très amusant.
> Quoi! Est-ce que quelqu'un peut le couvrir pour moi?



Vive le DeWar!!  Formidable, mon ami!


----------



## Diamond Cross

I've actually done this to myself on the odd occasion:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dYI5qogqnE]YouTube - Baboon Sees Self in Mirror[/ame]


----------



## TarionzCousin

Diamond Cross said:


> I like say la vee. And besides, that is how C'est la vie is pronounced. So there. Neener neener what a coffee creamer.



Well, I beg to diff--wait a minute. I'm being handed a sheet of paper with breaking news.

Scarlett Johansson and her husband are getting a divorce. In order to maintain our journalistic integrity, FCC rules require that we post these accompanying pictures.


----------



## DM Howard

<(-_-<)(>-_-)>(^-_-^)(v-_-V)<(-_-<)(>-_-)>

Kirby dance is always good.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is that a matha-radical equation?


----------



## DM Howard

Scott DeWar said:


> is that a matha-radical equation?




I understand nothing of the ways of higher mathematics.  Maybe it's the secret of the universe.


----------



## Diamond Cross

No that would be 84.

For the multiple universe.


Woot!

So what do you think you are in the other universe?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> is that a matha-radical equation?



"matha" which?


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7c187E5BxY]YouTube - Queens Of The Stone Age - Burn The Witch[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> "matha" which?




you like that eh?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Muthafrogga.

Muthafreaka.

Muthathinka!

Muddagunta!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> you like that eh?



*Ahem!*  No comment.


----------



## NotZenon

Iterative attacks.


----------



## Diamond Cross

In like Flynn for the win.


----------



## Cyronax

Hitler's D&D Character Dies:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP5uWXNBYgY]YouTube - Hitler's D&D Character Dies[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

matharadical esquishtion


----------



## Diamond Cross

MARANATHRA!

Therefore, Bahamut exists!


----------



## benlin910

Diamond Cross said:


> I'm not sure if this should be a poem or lyrics, but I was listening to some folk and blues music when this popped into my head. I call it "My pretty Baby".
> 
> I saw my pretty baby
> Sun bathing in the nude
> I saw my pretty baby
> Sun bathing in the nude
> When I called her gorgeous
> She said I was being crude.
> 
> I love my pretty baby
> But she says I'm too rude
> I love my pretty baby
> But she says I'm too rude
> When I'm nice to my baby
> She just calls me her little prude
> 
> When I'm in a foul mood
> I don't just sit and brood
> When I'm in a foul mood
> I'm so foul when I don't brood
> Then my pretty baby
> Says I'm looking really good



thanks for sharing.



__________________
Watch Little Fockers Online Free


----------



## Diamond Cross

If you kill your clone do you commit suicide?


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

Nope, it's clonacide...


----------



## Scott DeWar

if you are married, and your wife has a cloe made, would it be cheating if you went to the clone instead of your wife and <x rated expletive delete> ?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Dirty deeds done to sheep.

What?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond Cross said:


> Dirty deeds done to sheep.
> 
> What?



or in the case of Santa: reindeer?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> if you are married, and your wife has a cloe made, would it be cheating if you went to the clone instead of your wife and <x rated expletive delete> ?



In your case, DeWar, I should think that she'd be relieved, and that's probably why she had the clone made in the first place!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Ok. Which one of you had a baby?


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

tarionzcousin said:


> ok. Which one of you had a baby?




hey! Leave my kid out of this discussion


----------



## El Mahdi

TarionzCousin said:


> Ok. Which one of you had a baby?




That's even more disturbing than the Baby Hoff!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnWTwmoUi4c]YouTube - Hasselhoff Baby: Some People are Born Awesome[/ame]


----------



## Diamond Cross

Hey you danged woodchucks! Stop chucking mah wood.!

By the way, anyone notice the double entendre in that phrase?

Getting crap past radar indeed.

YEAH BAYBY!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thinik it has been mentioned that causiong a mod to shut down the thread will be construed as cheating in killing a thread and a new thread will have to be gnereated.


----------



## Diamond Cross

It's only cheating if you're caught.


----------



## Orius

Yeah, seriously, this thread needs to die on its own.


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yYchgX1fMw]YouTube - Billy Joel - A Matter Of Trust[/ame]


----------



## Leif

TarionzCousin said:


>



Is this Rowan Atkinson's REAL baby picture? hehehe


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Is this Rowan Atkinson's REAL baby picture? hehehe




that is a scary thought.


----------



## Diamond Cross

No the only real scary thought is nothing.

Think about it.

Just interjecting a little philosophical topocanna thar.


This ole Southern boy sometimes scares his miscrant fambly with them thar kinds of thought. bless their hearts.

And you know you're not a very good dancer if you knock out your partner with your arse.

What?


----------



## El Mahdi

What happens when a Threadkiller encounters A Thread That Won't Die...?

Is it like when an irresistable force meets an immovable object...?


----------



## Diamond Cross

The eternal erection?


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> What happens when a Threadkiller encounters A Thread That Won't Die...?
> 
> Is it like when an irresistable force meets an immovable object...?




Yes, it is exactly like that. Nuff said?


----------



## Diamond Cross

The Eternal Adventure.

TEA for short.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> that [Rowan Atkinson's baby picture] is a scary thought.



Indeed it is!!  I was pretty sure that he wouldn't have baby pictures because he was hatched fully grown.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Argle Debargle.


----------



## El Mahdi

Useless Trivia Time

Dave Bickler, the original lead singer of _Survivor_ (and the voice on _Eye of the Tiger_), is also the singer of the Coors Light _Real Men of Genius_ commercials.

Jimi Jamison, the man who replaced Dave Bickler in _Survivor_ (the singer on the Rocky III theme _Burning Heart_, as well as sounding almost identical to the original lead singer), is also the singer of the Baywatch theme _I'm Always Here_.

Incidentally, the Starbucks commercial spoof of _Eye of the Tiger_ (with the line: _Glen!...Glen! Glen! Glen!_) features Jimi Jamison singing, rather than the original voice of the song, Dave Bickler.



Now the thread can die...content that everything essential to be experienced in life, has been achieved.


----------



## Leif

El Mahdi said:


> Useless Trivia Time
> 
> Dave Bickler, the original lead singer of _Survivor_ (and the voice on _Eye of the Tiger_), is also the singer of the Coors Light _Real Men of Genius_ commercials.
> 
> Jimi Jamison, the man who replaced Dave Bickler in _Survivor_ (the singer on the Rocky III theme _Burning Heart_, as well as sounding almost identical to the original lead singer), is also the singer of the Baywatch theme _I'm Always Here_.
> 
> Incidentally, the Starbucks commercial spoof of _Eye of the Tiger_ (with the line: _Glen!...Glen! Glen! Glen!_) features Jimi Jamison singing, rather than the original voice of the song, Dave Bickler.



What a great circle-jerk of trivia that is!   Query:  Is the 'pivot man' Bickler or Jamison??


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wait! I MUST get the last word in!

*COFFEE!!*


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Wait! I MUST get the last word in!
> 
> *COFFEE!!*



Phooey on you!


----------



## TarionzCousin

El Mahdi said:


> What happens when a Threadkiller encounters A Thread That Won't Die...?
> 
> Is it like when an irresistable force meets an immovable object...?



We need some Universal Solvent -- or the equivalent for message boards.

Maybe "Magnetic Erasure"?
"Uber-Delete"?
"Thread-B-Gone X-5000"?


----------



## Diamond Cross

I pee in the coffee.

Helps keep the teeth whiter.

What?

We all want white teeth.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is just nasty! (ha! you all thougt I would be asleep!)


----------



## Leif

We all know that good DeWars _never_ sleep!


----------



## Lanefan

In original D+D (or was it Basic, I don't remember) the only character that got any experience points for a combat was the character who struck the killing blow.  So 6 of you could pound on a monster but only one would get the experience.

So, on that basis, if I kill this thread I want all the xp!

Lan-"but if a mod kills it that's divine intervention and nobody gets xp"-efan


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> We all know that good DeWars _never_ sleep!



well, Iam back again and I am going to have some pee free coffee


----------



## Cyronax

Leif said:


> We all know that good DeWars _never_ sleep!




Neither does Hitler. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone and to all a good .....







C.I.D.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## El Mahdi

Diamond Cross said:


>




That damn Easter Bunny!  Stealing Santa's cookies again!

He's just never come to terms with being second place to Santa...


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Scott DeWar said:


> well, Iam back again and I am going to have some pee free coffee



Wait, what?  Is this for real?  Are they capable of such alchemy these days?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond Cross said:


>




stop thief!!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> well, Iam back again and I am going to have some pee free coffee






the_orc_within said:


> Wait, what?  Is this for real?  Are they capable of such alchemy these days?




OF COURSE NOT!!  This is one of DeWar's usual pipedreams.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

do not defile the precious imbibation of Coffee


----------



## Diamond Cross

I just got me a brainstorm.

You mince sushi.
You mince turkey.
You mix it together.
And you get turkey sushi.

Think it'd sell?


----------



## Scott DeWar

try it and tell us how it tastes


----------



## Diamond Cross

For the love of gourds, man!

We shall not falter! 
We shall not have our faiths strained!
We shall not fall into the belly of that black hole!

We shall not fail ye, our countrymen!

For it is your faith in our gourds that shall drive us to victooooooooooorrrrrryyyyyyyy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond cross, are you like, a bit touched in the head? There has been some rather unsual randon stuff you have posted.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Scott DeWar said:


> Diamond cross, are you like, a bit touched in the head? There has been some rather unsual randon stuff you have posted.



I fear what you may have just unleashed with this question...
.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Scott DeWar said:


> Diamond cross, are you like, a bit touched in the head? There has been some rather unsual randon stuff you have posted.





I got the sugar flowing through me and I feel great!

And one of these years I'm going to invent a process in which gourds will be converted into sugar.

And since sugar can be converted into a gasoline, that'd actually make gourds a more valuable resource other than going tribal and using gourds to accentuate your groin. 

Why, I'd become a multi-millionaire overnight with this kind of insight.


Ah, me genius. Yes I can say I'm quite dedicated to the love of gourds.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond Cross said:


> I got the sugar flowing through me and I feel great!
> 
> And one of these years I'm going to invent a process in which gourds will be converted into sugar.
> 
> And since sugar can be converted into a gasoline, that'd actually make gourds a more valuable resource other than going tribal and using gourds to accentuate your groin.
> 
> Why, I'd become a multi-millionaire overnight with this kind of insight.
> 
> 
> Ah, me genius. Yes I can say I'm quite dedicated to the love of gourds.






the_orc_within said:


> I fear what you may have just unleashed with this question...
> .




I wish i would have been warned first before asking my question of Mr Wile E Coyote there


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> I wish i would have been warned first before asking my question of Mr Wile E Coyote there



Please consider, Sir, what it means that you still needed such a warning after already having seen numerous posts by DC.


----------



## Cyronax

All of this silliness aside, I'd like to turn the discussion to a debate about the merits of Pathfinder vs. the 4e Essentials books. 

Which is better? 

On a similar note, has anyone noticed that WotC is flaming out lately? 

Also, has anyone noticed how whenever someone asks a question about BECMI or older editions, that posters invariably pipe up with their favorite retro-clones. 

Arrggh. 

I'm really flaming angry about all of this. 

Discuss....


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Scott DeWar said:


> I wish i would have been warned first before asking my question of Mr Wile E Coyote there



Live and learn, eh?

That said, I just might be investing in a gourd farm in the new year!  (But a real gourd farm, not a retroclone gourd farm.  Can't make a decent codpiece of those retroclone gourds; something about the AC is all wonky.)


----------



## Diamond Cross

You realize that it was gourds that actually inspired the role playing game phenomenon, right?

The Great Gourd noticed that the kids of his tribes were carving gourds to represent the great heroes of his tribe. So he came up with a system that would enhance the intellectual imagination inspired by the gourd.


Oh gourdy. The history that gourds have inspired.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cyronax said:


> All of this silliness aside, I'd like to turn the discussion to a debate about the merits of Pathfinder vs. the 4e Essentials books.
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> On a similar note, has anyone noticed that WotC is flaming out lately?
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed how whenever someone asks a question about BECMI or older editions, that posters invariably pipe up with their favorite retro-clones.
> 
> Arrggh.
> 
> I'm really flaming angry about all of this.
> 
> Discuss....



I honestly pay no attention to WOTC. Sorry.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Diamond Cross said:


> You realize that it was gourds that actually inspired the role playing game phenomenon, right?
> 
> The Great Gourd noticed that the kids of his tribes were carving gourds to represent the great heroes of his tribe. So he came up with a system that would enhance the intellectual imagination inspired by the gourd.



Umm, not to be a snippy pedant ('cuz I don't roll like that), but I'm pretty sure you're thinking of "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown".


----------



## Diamond Cross

No, because the game was called Gourds and Goblins.


----------



## Leif

Cyronax said:


> All of this silliness aside, I'd like to turn the discussion to a debate about the merits of Pathfinder vs. the 4e Essentials books.
> Which is better?
> On a similar note, has anyone noticed that WotC is flaming out lately?
> Also, has anyone noticed how whenever someone asks a question about BECMI or older editions, that posters invariably pipe up with their favorite retro-clones.
> Arrggh.
> I'm really flaming angry about all of this.
> Discuss....



Now, so far, I've been dividing energy/effort more or less equaly between 4E and Pathfinder, though I must say that 4E has required a much larger investment of $$.   But I went on strike against WOtC a couple of books ago, and I'm trying my level best to get by without the Essentials line at all.  (I recently wavered a bit, and actually considered buying one.  I resisted, and the urge passed, thank goodness.)  But as far as comparing an entire rpg line (Pathfinder) to  just a series of books invented for the sole purpose of relieving loyal DnDers of more of their hard-won bucks (my impression of Essentials), I have to say that Pathfinder wins that contest with great ease.

My solution??  GURPS 4E!!  phooey on WOtC!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Mi vida gourda
Over and over
Destiny turns on a gourd
I go where the gourd rolls
You can't tame a wild gourd
Mi vida gourda 
Means my crazy gourds


----------



## El Mahdi

Cyronax said:


> All of this silliness aside, I'd like to turn the discussion to a debate about the merits of Pathfinder vs. the 4e Essentials books.
> 
> Which is better?




Well it's obvious to anyone that isn't Clueless, ********* obviously sucks, and ********* RULEZ!



Cyronax said:


> On a similar note, has anyone noticed that WotC is flaming out lately?




It's nothing that some Pepto-Bismol or Preperation-H can't take care of.



Cyronax said:


> Also, has anyone noticed how whenever someone asks a question about BECMI or older editions, that posters invariably pipe up with their favorite retro-clones.




Yeah, I hate the Clone Wars also.  Pretty much everything after the original three movies simply suck.

Wait...what were we talking about again...?



Cyronax said:


> Discuss....




Done and Done!


----------



## Cyronax

El Mahdi said:


> Well it's obvious to anyone that isn't Clueless, ********* obviously sucks, and ********* RULEZ!
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing that some Pepto-Bismol or Preperation-H can't take care of.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hate the Clone Wars also.  Pretty much everything after the original three movies simply suck.
> 
> Wait...what were we talking about again...?
> 
> 
> 
> Done and Done!





I reject everything you say (violently). ******** is the best edition yet.

Sigh. Die Thread Die.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Gourds at fifty paces.


----------



## El Mahdi

Y'all are just out of your gourds, aren't ya...?!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cyronax said:


> I reject everything you say (violently). ******** is the best edition yet.
> 
> Sigh. Die Thread Die.




you are all wrong! my own rendition of the editions called ********** is the very best!



Diamond Cross said:


> Gourds at fifty paces.



 Weapon: white pumpkins!


----------



## Diamond Cross

If it weren't for the gourds there'd be no pumpkins.

And how'd you like to have a name like Miles O'Funn?


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## El Mahdi




----------



## Cyronax

Dies ist nicht akzeptabel!!! Ich bin der Anführer von diesem Thread. Ich sage, es ist Zeit zu sterben!


----------



## Leif

What, in the name of Zebulon Cook, is Zeitgeist, anyway?  Literally, it means what, "spirit of the time" or something like that?

[German speakers beware!  Bad usage ahead!]
Auf Deutsche?  Du will haben deise?  Jawohl mein fuhrer!  Wir willen ein tousand.


----------



## Cyronax

Goose Intensivierung Gnomen, Kürbisse, und pokemon?! Sind diese Elenden ernst?! Moderatoren geschlossen diese nach unten. Bleibt der Geschäftsleiter.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Zeitgest is a series of Conspiracy theories akin to the 911 Truther movement.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gKX9TWRyfs]YouTube - ZEITGEIST II ADDENDUM (FULL MOVIE!) - PLEASE SHARE[/ame]

Warning it's two hours long and it's full of the utmost crap you've ever seen.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, DC!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Also, if you're interested in resources that debunk it, you might want to try the JREF forum, which is James Randi Educational Forum, which is a forum for skeptics to debunk a lot this kind of conspiracy junk.


----------



## Cyronax

*Also kein Verbot von den Moderatoren noch. Zum Schließen dieses Threads, müssen wir denken. Was haben einige von TSR Abenteuer und Produkte in den 1980er Jahren verboten?*





*
Was ist das?!? Sexy Damen Drachen?!? Sehen Sie sich die Rute*





*
Lieber Gott! Es ist eine verlockende Teufel Frau!
*





*Oh, und dann eine nackte Dunkelelf in der Liebe Öl bedeckt*


----------



## Leif

Verboten.  SEHR VERBOTEN!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Uh oh. There are the furries. That one picture makes me now wonder of there are the scalies.

Cats and lizards loving each other. 

Ugh.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> Uh oh. There are the furries. That one picture makes me now wonder of there are the scalies.
> 
> Cats and lizards loving each other.
> 
> Ugh.






Das Bild des Drachen-Dame ist eigentlich offiziellen WotC Kunstwerk. Haben nicht die Schuld der Führer, wenn seine gruselig.

Ich finde auch Pedobear gruselig. Warum fühle ich mich wie ich auf 4chan entartet plötzlich bin.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Okay, that pedobear thing is going a bit too far.


----------



## Orius

Ugh, how am I supposed to keep up with the witty repartee when you guys have switched to German?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Ya know, since Germany bans everything relatedx to Nazis, since Nazis used the German language, why haven't they banned that language and started using something else yet?

Like say.....


Sindarin?


----------



## Momeeche

I'm a woman and don't like seeing women exploited but screw it, here are naked chicks.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Kosher prostate.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Orius said:


> Ugh, how am I supposed to keep up with the witty repartee when you guys have switched to German?




Versuchen Sie diese Sehenswürdigkeit

 try this sight


----------



## Diamond Cross

On a test given some decades ago there was a question that asked "What is the Matterhorn?"

One answer was "It's a horn they blow in Switzerland when something's the matter."


----------



## Scott DeWar

that is just sad.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> Ya know, since Germany bans everything relatedx to Nazis, since Nazis used the German language, why haven't they banned that language and started using something else yet?
> 
> Like say.....
> 
> 
> Sindarin?




From now on in this thread, I'm speaking in my mother tongue. Yet here is one free translation

I am about to attach screenshots of "2 Girls 1 Cup". That's how much I want this thread to die. 

Ich freue mich über Screenshots von "2 Girls 1 Cup" anhängen. Das ist, wie sehr ich diesen Thread zu sterben wollen.

Von nun an in diesem Thread, ich bin in meiner Muttersprache zu sprechen. Doch hier ist eine freie Übersetzung:


Nur die Moderatoren können mich aufhalten. Bis Mitternacht/(Midnight Eastern Standard Time), werde ich nach ..... etwas über hundert Mal mehr ekelhaft als ein Gnome Nase bohrt

100 mal schlimmer:


----------



## Diamond Cross

Spanish Teacher: There are two Spanish words for "fish": pez and  pescado. Pez is fish in the river. Pescado is fish on the plate. You see  the pez in the river. You catch the pez or pescado. You eat the  pescado.

Student: What if, after you eat the pescado, you're walking on a bridge over the river and you throw up. Is it pez again?


----------



## El Mahdi

More Useless Trivia Time

Mathew and Gunnar Nelson are in the Guinness Book of World Records as part of the only family (blood relation, not by marriage) to have ever had three successive generations achieve a #1 Record.

1st: Ozzie and Harriet Nelson
2nd: Ricky Nelson
3rd: Mathew and Gunnar Nelson, as the band _Nelson_

By marriage, they are also related to Mark Harmon (their Uncle). The Harmons (Mark Harmon's parents), were good friends of the Nelsons (Ricky Nelson's parents). Mark Harmon's father was a former football player from the University of Michigan (and Heisman Trophy winner), a decorated pilot in WWII, was the overall #1 draft pick for the NFL in 1941 (but didn't play until after the war in 1946), and a sports broadcaster (which he did for the rest of his life after playing only 1 NFL season - due to knee injuries from WWII).

The band Nelson, has been much maligned by hardcore rock fans as slick, watered-down, overproduced, glam-rock. But in reality, their style tends more toward grittier rock with a country-western edge. The tone of their debut album was very much a result of record company interference. Their second album suffered even more interference than the first, requiring multiple recordings over 18 months to satisfy their record company (after the completed album _Imaginator_, was rejected by the record company for being too hard and heavy - they later released it on their own private record label). Because of this interference, they named the album _"Because They Can"_. Unfortunately, during the time following their first album and the time it took to record their second, the popular trends in music had moved on to the burgeoning grunge movement, and _Nelson_ fell out of mainstream notice.  However, they have continued to perform and record albums, releasing five more albums since the release of _Imaginator_.  With the latest release being just this last year (2010), with the albun _Lightining Strikes Twice_.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Cyronax

Ultimate Gnome droht. Ultimate Gnome gelingen wird. Meister Otto weilt.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross

Das nennt man alter vs Beute.


----------



## Cyronax

Die rot schwarz Hooligan am besten kennt.







aber warten!







"Der Dingo aß mein Baby?"


EDIT: Kind der 90er Jahre .....


----------



## Diamond Cross

Rosie the Riveter died today.

She was 89.


----------



## Cyronax

That is quite sad, yet it quite a heroic tale.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

I don't think this thread actually fits in the "Humor" category anymore.


----------



## Cyronax

TarionzCousin said:


> I'm just waiting for Edena of Neith to show up.




Will that be enough to end this thread?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Here's a song you never hear on the radio:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pJJZCmJzmM]YouTube - Charlie Daniels - The Legend Of Wooley Swamp[/ame]


----------



## jaerdaph

Ladies and gentlemen, Mr. Conway Twitty...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og1QRtcWdEY]YouTube - conway twitty - hello darling[/ame]


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5iD_er3Fb4]YouTube - Pam Tillis - Mi Vida Loca[/ame]


----------



## Orius

Diamond Cross said:


> Spanish Teacher: There are two Spanish words for "fish": pez and  pescado. Pez is fish in the river. Pescado is fish on the plate. You see  the pez in the river. You catch the pez or pescado. You eat the  pescado.
> 
> Student: What if, after you eat the pescado, you're walking on a bridge over the river and you throw up. Is it pez again?




Nah.  This is pez:


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

Cyronax said:


> From now on in this thread, I'm speaking in my mother tongue. Yet here is one free translation
> 
> I am about to attach screenshots of "2 Girls 1 Cup". That's how much I want this thread to die.
> 
> Ich freue mich über Screenshots von "2 Girls 1 Cup" anhängen. Das ist, wie sehr ich diesen Thread zu sterben wollen.
> 
> Von nun an in diesem Thread, ich bin in meiner Muttersprache zu sprechen. Doch hier ist eine freie Übersetzung:
> 
> 
> Nur die Moderatoren können mich aufhalten. Bis Mitternacht/(Midnight Eastern Standard Time), werde ich nach ..... etwas über hundert Mal mehr ekelhaft als ein Gnome Nase bohrt
> 
> 100 mal schlimmer:




translation from google translater:
German to English translation
I am pleased with screenshots from "2 Girls 1 Cup" attach. That's how much I want to die this thread.
From now on in this thread, I am speaking in my native language. But here is a free translation:


Only moderators can stop me. By midnight / (Midnight Eastern Standard Time), I'll post ..... something over a hundred times more disgusting than a Gnome nose pierced

100 times worse:



Diamond Cross said:


> Spanish Teacher: There are two Spanish words for "fish": pez and  pescado. Pez is fish in the river. Pescado is fish on the plate. You see  the pez in the river. You catch the pez or pescado. You eat the  pescado.
> 
> Student: What if, after you eat the pescado, you're walking on a bridge over the river and you throw up. Is it pez again?




ok, closed the thread please!!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDtspS-qliU]YouTube - Norwegian Royal Guard[/ame]


----------



## Orius

Scott DeWar said:


> translation from google translater:
> German to English translation
> I am pleased with screenshots from "2 Girls 1 Cup" attach. That's how much I want to die this thread.
> From now on in this thread, I am speaking in my native language. But here is a free translation:




That's exactly why I didn't bother with Google translation.  Machine translation from German to English always seems to come out bad.  I'd assume it would be just as bad reversed.


----------



## Diamond Cross

*The First World War as a pub fight.*

Germany, Austria and Italy are stood together in the middle of the pub,  when Serbia bumps into Austria, and spills Austria's pint.


Austria demands Serbia buy it a complete new suit, because there are splashes on its trouser leg.


Germany expresses its support for Austria's point of view.


Britain recommends that everyone calm down a bit.


Serbia points out that it can't afford a whole suit, but offers to pay for cleaning Austria's trousers.


Russia and Serbia look at Austria.


Austria asks Serbia who it's looking at.


Russia suggests that Austria should leave its little brother alone.


Austria inquires as to whose army will assist Russia in compelling it to do so.


Germany appeals to Britain that France has been looking at it, and that  this is sufficiently out of order that Britain should not intervene.


Britain replies that France can look at who it wants to, that Britain is  looking at Germany too, and what is Germany going to do about it?


Germany tells Russia to stop looking at Austria, or Germany will render Russia incapable of such action.


Britain and France ask Germany whether it's looking at Belgium.


Turkey and Germany go off into a corner and whisper. When they come back, Turkey makes a show of not looking at anyone.


Germany rolls up its sleeves, looks at France, and punches Belgium.


France and Britain punch Germany. Austria punches Russia. Germany  punches Britain and France with one hand and Russia with the other.


Russia throws a punch at Germany, but misses and nearly falls over.  Japan calls over from the other side of the room that it's on Britain's  side, but stays there. Italy surprises everyone by punching Austria.


Australia punches Turkey, and gets punched back. There are no hard feelings, because Britain made Australia do it.


France gets thrown through a plate glass window, but gets back up and  carries on fighting. Russia gets thrown through another one, gets  knocked out, suffers brain damage, and wakes up with a complete  personality change. 


Italy throws a punch at Austria and misses, but Austria falls over  anyway. Italy raises both fists in the air and runs round the room  chanting.


America waits till Germany is about to fall over from sustained punching  from Britain and France, then walks over and smashes it with a  barstool, then pretends it won the fight all by itself.


By now all the chairs are broken, and the big mirror over the bar is  shattered. Britain, France and America agree that Germany threw the  first punch, so the whole thing is Germany's fault . While Germany is  still unconscious, they go through its pockets, steal its wallet, and  buy drinks for all their friends.


----------



## Stormonu

Y'all asked for it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TViQT0B8seA]YouTube - Billy Ray Cyrus Achy Breaky Heart with Lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Cyronax

Orius said:


> That's exactly why I didn't bother with Google translation.  Machine translation from German to English always seems to come out bad.  I'd assume it would be just as bad reversed.




German was my first language. I guess you're implying that I am a poor writer. 

I'm gonna tell. Maybe me whining will close this thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Orius said:


> That's exactly why I didn't bother with Google translation.  Machine translation from German to English always seems to come out bad.  I'd assume it would be just as bad reversed.




Just consider the syntax differences between languages. In fact, english (my first and mostly only language) is probably the most screwed up language I have ever seen. It is such a mixed bag of other languages that logic is mostly thrown out the window.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cyronax said:


> German was my first language. I guess you're implying that I am a poor writer.
> 
> I'm gonna tell. Maybe me whining will close this thread.




ah, don't tell. Bullies only get their kicks from that stuff!


----------



## Diamond Cross

What do you get when you have a sister flying at 50,000 feet?

You have a nun of the above.


----------



## Cyronax

I'm contemplating opening up another chapter in my fanfic about Richard Gere's visit to the hospital back in 1991 .....


----------



## Diamond Cross

Non de guerre.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> Non de guerre.




"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Diamond Cross

Actually it was a kind of a pun on Richard Gere. Non de guerre kind of sounds like Gere.

But anyways, I just thought of a new thing I want to put into a story.

The main characters come across a seer who tells them of their fate.

They are told that their fate lays on the water.

So later they come across a building that has a map of the lands with a large sea. 

And therin lies the answer to the riddle.


----------



## Horatio

In the darkness where lurkers dwell,
one name is whispered in fear.
When they hear it, they run like hell,
because the end is near.

In the twilight where trolls are spawned,
one name is cursed by many.
When spoken, the speaker is pwned,
his life not worth a penny.

Where flames can start wars and strife,
one name is spoken with trust.
When needed, he comes with a knife,
reducing a thread to dust.

Who is he, the ender of joy?
Who is he, the bane of trolls? 
He's Threadkiller, the prodigy boy!
And that is how he rolls.


----------



## Diamond Cross

So he's a boi toy.


----------



## TarionzCousin

This thread needs a good smack.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

TarionzCousin said:


> This thread needs a good smack.



Actually, I was thinking a 9mm to the back of the head.

_[sorry no appropriate animated gif]_


----------



## Diamond Cross

What do you have when you have a Sister leave the convent?

You have a nun the less.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond Cross said:


> What do you have when you have a Sister leave the convent?
> 
> You have a nun the less.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Q: What do get when you subtract a Sister from zero?

A: Less than nun.


----------



## Diamond Cross

What do you have when you have a Sister that knows martial arts?


A nun chuck you.


And now to introduce some culture to this thread:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS8rpt1y6lk]YouTube - "I Don Quixote" Man of La Mancha[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now for something completely different:

what is the name of the school wheere italian comedians go to learn stand up routines?

answer: 



Spoiler



whatsamattah U.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Q: How much twine might a mime twin mine if a mime twin might mine twine?

A: 



Spoiler



Nun at all; it's stupid question.


----------



## Diamond Cross

You know, if you meet a dwarf in a pub and you help him in a brawl and you guys win against twenty other people, it could be love at first fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar

these are really getting bad


----------



## Baveboi

bad is an understatement of how sad this is becoming.


----------



## El Mahdi

I agree.  It has become both sad and bad...with a splash of pathetic.

[MENTION=53678]Wednesday Boy[/MENTION]  It might be time for one final post by you, to put this thread out of it's misery.


----------



## Diamond Cross

What do you get when you have a Sister who's a lawyer?

A bar nun.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

El Mahdi said:


> @Wednesday Boy It might be time for one final post by you, to put this thread out of it's misery.




It really is a wonderful world where a lowly joke post that did not get its first response for two days, can sprawl into a 37 day long by 310 post wide bloated monstrosity.  Never in my wildest dreams did I think it would go on to become the 7th most responded thread in this forum.  Especially since I only posted twice.  Thanks for the help EN World, it takes a village.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross

Why did the Gnome cross the road?

That's where the turnip was thrown to.


----------



## Cyronax

Wednesday Boy said:


> It really is a wonderful world where a lowly joke post that did not get its first response for two days, can sprawl into a 37 day long by 310 post wide bloated monstrosity.  Never in my wildest dreams did I think it would go on to become the 7th most responded thread in this forum.  Especially since I only posted twice.  Thanks for the help EN World, it takes a village.




WB, 

Indeed well done. This is a mildly amusing thread at times. 

This is a monstrosity. Probably the only way to end this thread before summer is for posters to spam it constantly. That or directly start insulting each other. 

I'm all for the latter. 

C.I.D.

PS - [MENTION=59506]El Mahdi[/MENTION] - There will be no voluntary ending this. It either is shut down or we get to 1000.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Actually, I know the real way to end this thread.

But that's the nasty side of me.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> Actually, I know the real way to end this thread.
> 
> But that's the nasty side of me.




what's the nasty side? porn?

C.I.D.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Nope. Something even nastier.

Ask yourself what are the forbidden topics on this forum?

And I am being serious.

But, I would not use those means to get this thread shut down. I aim to win this thread, not be an arse.


----------



## Cyronax

Does Obama play D&D?

Does Jesus like Pathfinder or 4e better?

What would Eleanor Roosevelt play?

What is wrong with me?

C.I.D.


----------



## Diamond Cross

What is wrong with the is that thou eateth Parsley in thine chocolate shake.

That says so much about thee and thine.

You realize though, that there really can't be any kind of a banana in a banana split. Because the banana left.


----------



## Cyronax

If only this were Nukinland or CM. I kow a different way to end this.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Cyronax said:


> If only this were Nukinland or CM. I [-]*k*[/-]*C*ow a different way to end this.



Your image tag didn't work, so I fixed it for you.


----------



## El Mahdi

Cyronax said:


> ...PS - El Mahdi - There will be no voluntary ending this. It either is shut down or we get to 1000.




A little under 700 posts to go...Hmmmmm.

I think I can fit a lot more useless trivia posts in here before it's shut down.


----------



## El Mahdi

Useless Trivia Time

Beef tongue is the tongue of a cow. The human consumption of beef tongue dates back to the days of Paleolithic hunters, who preferred the fatty portions of the carcass including tongues, as well as organs, brains, feet, and marrow. Beef tongue is very high in fat, which make up almost 75% of it's calories. Some countries, such as Canada, and specifically the province of Alberta which have a large beef export industry, export large quantities of beef tongue.

Beef tongue is often seasoned with onion and other spices, and then placed in a pot to boil. After it has cooked, the skin is often removed, and the rest of the tongue is served.  Pickled tongue is often used by the preparer because it is already spiced. If cooked in a sauce, it can then later be reused as a sauce for meatballs or any other food item.
Another way of preparing beef tongue is to scald the tongue in hot water and remove the skin. Then roast the tongue in an oven similar to a roast beef, including using the pan drippings to prepare a gravy.  In Belgium, beef tongue will usually prepared with mushrooms in a Madeira sauce.

Beef tongue is widely used in Mexican cuisine, and often seen in tacos and burritos (lengua).  Also, beef tongue is a part of Bulgarian cuisine (tongue with butter), Romaian cuisine, German cuisine, Portuguese cuisine, Persian cuisine, Philippine cuisine, Albanian cuisine, English cuisine, russian cuisine, and Japanese cuisine (the dish gyutan originating in the city of Sendai).
Beef tongue is also used in North America as a major ingredient of tongue toast, an open face sandwich prepared for breakfast, lunch or dinner, and sometimes offered as an hors-d'oeuvre.



 





Mmmmmmmm...Yummy!


----------



## Lidgar

Take a fish 
And a potato 
Hold the fish 
And the potato 
In your hand 
In your hand 

Put the potato 
In the fish 
Make it digest it 
Smash it up 
Smash it up 

Smash it up 
Smash it up 

This is how you make fishcakes 
This is how one makes fishcakes 
Smash it up 
Poke it up 

Fishcakes 
Fishcakes 
Fishcakes 
Fishcakes 

Put it down the fish 
Put it down the fish 
Throw it against the wall 
Stamp on the fish 

Fishcakes 
Fishcakes 
Fishcakes 
Fishcakes 

Throw it on the wall 
Smash it on the wall 
Throw it on the wall 
Smash it on the wall 

Fishcakes 
Fishcakes


----------



## Scott DeWar

fish heads fish heads roly poly fish heads,

fish heads fish heads eat them up yum!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cyronax said:


> Does Obama play D&D?
> 
> Does Jesus like Pathfinder or 4e better?
> 
> What would Eleanor Roosevelt play?
> 
> What is wrong with me?
> 
> C.I.D.




 no, whoich is why he so un-cool
 Pathfinder
 a bard
 that is a question that only a para-psycologist can answer, or an exorcist. the question should read the plural as you may want to call your self legion . . .


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JwXj1bt5zw&feature=PlayList&p=C1C74C4D70D6B138&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=71]YouTube - Ghost Riders In The Sky - Roy Clark[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond Cross said:


> Why did the Gnome cross the road?
> 
> That's where the turnip was thrown to.




i am sure [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] would like to see that joke.


----------



## Scott DeWar

In accordance with the [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION] school of posting i give this pic to him.



Cyronax said:


>


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

This thread just needs to die!


----------



## Diamond Cross

The reason why I won't watch Pokemon is because the title sounds like it's gay porn.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Yes, I'm ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMLcy86bZNw]YouTube - always the first to die[/ame]


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESEiJlseLWo]YouTube - What's Up, Doc? - We're the Boys of the Chorus[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

665 posts to... dang, make that 664 moare posts to go.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross

Hmmm... arguments for the existence of Gnomes....


COSMOLOGICAL ARGUMENT, a.k.a. FIRST CAUSE ARGUMENT (I)
(1) If I say something must have a cause, it has a cause.
(2) I say the universe must have a cause.
(3) Therefore, the universe has a cause.
(4) Therefore, Gnomes exists.

ONTOLOGICAL ARGUMENT (II)
(1) I can conceive of a perfect Gnome.
(2) One of the qualities of perfection is existence.
(3) Therefore, Gnomes exists.


ARGUMENT FROM MIRACLES (I)
(1) My aunt had cancer.
(2) The doctors gave her all these horrible treatments.
(3) My aunt sacrificed a goat to the Gnomes and now she doesn't have cancer.
(4) Therefore, Gnomes exists.

ARGUMENT FROM UNINTELLIGENCE
(1) Okay, I don't pretend to be as intelligent as you guys — you're obviously very well read.  But I read the DMG, and nothing you say can convince me that Gnomes do not exist.  I feel them in my heart, and you can feel them too, if you'll just ask them into your life.  

(2) Therefore, Gnomes exist.

ARGUMENT FROM ABSURDITY
(1) Maranathra!
(2) Therefore, Gnomes exist.

BOATWRIGHT'S ARGUMENT
(1) Ha ha ha.
(2) Therefore, Gnomes exist.

ARGUMENT FROM META-SMUGNESS
(1)  you.
(2) Therefore, Gnomes exist.

ARGUMENT FROM NONBELIEF
(1) The majority of the world's population are nonbelievers in Gnomes.
(2) This is just what Dwarves intended.
(3) Therefore, Gnomes exist.

OPRAH'S ARGUMENT 
(1) Check out this video segment.
(2) Now how can anyone watch that and NOT believe in Gnomes?
(3) Therefore, Gnomes exist.

ARGUMENT FROM ARGUMENTATION
(1) Gnomes exist.
(2) [Dwarve's counterargument]
(3) Yes they do.
(4) [Dwarve's counterargument]
(5) Yes they do!
(6) [Dwarves's counterargument]
(7) YES THEY DO!!!
(8) [Dwarf gives up and goes home.]
(9) Therefore, Gnomes exists.

ARGUMENT FROM HATE
(1) Some elves hate Gnomes.
(2) That's why they don't believe in Gnomes.
(3) Pathetic, aren't they?
(4) Therefore, Gnomes exist.


----------



## Diamond Cross

double post


----------



## Lidgar

HOMEMADE TACO GNOME SAUCE	 
1/4 tsp. cumin
1/4 tsp. chili powder
1/2 c. ketchup
1/4 tsp. cocoa
1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. red crushed chilies
1/4 tsp. oregano
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1 small gnome
Mix all together. Use for tacos or for pie.


----------



## El Mahdi

Lidgar said:


> HOMEMADE TACO GNOME SAUCE
> 
> ...(ingrediants) (ingrediants) (ingrediants) 1 small gnome...
> 
> Mix all together. Use for tacos or for pie.




This recipe is a bit too simplistic, as the type of Gnome used greatly affects the final flavor.

For example, one should almost never use Tinker Gnomes as the flavor of the end product tends to be very random - varying from quirky but delicious to a complete disaster.

And I hear that Forest Gnomes are a bit gamey...


----------



## Diamond Cross

B esides, Taco Bell would sue for copyright infringement.

Remember, there can be only one survivor of the Fast Food Wars!

And that survivor will be Taco Bell.

No Fate.


----------



## Orius

Lidgar said:


> HOMEMADE TACO GNOME SAUCE
> 1/4 tsp. cumin
> 1/4 tsp. chili powder
> 1/2 c. ketchup
> 1/4 tsp. cocoa
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 1/4 tsp. pepper
> 1/4 tsp. red crushed chilies
> 1/4 tsp. oregano
> 1/4 tsp. garlic salt
> 1 small gnome
> Mix all together. Use for tacos or for pie.




Ah, so THAT'S what's in the orc's pie!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lidgar said:


> HOMEMADE TACO GNOME SAUCE
> 1/4 tsp. cumin
> 1/4 tsp. chili powder
> 1/2 c. ketchup
> 1/4 tsp. cocoa
> 1/4 tsp. salt
> 1/4 tsp. pepper
> 1/4 tsp. red crushed chilies
> 1/4 tsp. oregano
> 1/4 tsp. garlic salt
> 1 small gnome
> Mix all together. Use for tacos or for pie.



hey [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], do you wish to comment on this?


----------



## Leif

Give the gnome a case of Dos Equis about 2 hours before making this dish, and he'll probably climb
into the mixing bowl willingly.


----------



## El Mahdi

Leif said:


> Give the gnome a case of Dos Equis about 2 hours before making this dish, and he'll probably climb
> into the mixing bowl willingly.




Only if he's _*not*_ the most interesting Gnome in the world.


----------



## Diamond Cross

My favorite Star Trek song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ0ajjs0lMo]YouTube - Metallica - Through The Never[/ame]


----------



## Leif

El Mahdi said:


> Only if he's _*not*_ the most interesting Gnome in the world.



Touche, Sir!  Someone else watches commercials, I see!  I wasn't even thinking along those lines.  It's just that THIS Gnome finds Dos Equis to be among the most primo brewskies to be found this side of Bavaria.


----------



## Leif

Diamond Cross said:


> My favorite Star Trek song:
> 
> YouTube - Metallica - Through The Never



That's one of my favorite Metallica songs -- QUICK somebody give that Giant Two-Headed Troll an experience point!


----------



## Diamond Cross

I just love XP. I think I've been turned into an XP whore thanks to this thread.


----------



## Leif

Diamond Cross said:
			
		

> I just love XP. I think I've been turned into an XP whore thanks to this thread.



If you don't get paid for it, doesn't that make you an XP slut rather than a full-fledged whore?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Nah. Because then I wouldn't be giving birth to baby goats.

That is kidding around.

Ger it?


----------



## Wiseblood

*Raise Thread.*

This is what my character can do at twentieth level.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Inserting buns into different lyrics:

Well I'm a going out west just to eat some buns.

Might as well but mayo on your bun.


----------



## Cyronax

So .... apparently Threadkiller was moved to Media Lounge. 

Hmmmm..... does that count for anything, in terms of threadkilling?

Anyway, in other news, another _Lady Gaga_ fan is born.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Silk feels really good against the skin...


----------



## El Mahdi

A common motto for many athletes is: _"Go Big, or Go Home!"_

Gnome athletes live by the motto: _"*Don't* Go Big, Go *Gnome*!"_


Additionally, when celebrating at the bar after the game, Gnomes live by the axiom: _"Once you go Gnome, you never go home!"_


----------



## Leif

El Mahdi said:


> A common motto for many athletes is: _"Go Big, or Go Home!"_
> 
> Gnome athletes live by the motto: _"*Don't* Go Big, Go *Gnome*!"_
> 
> 
> Additionally, when celebrating at the bar after the game, Gnomes live by the axiom: _"Once you go Gnome, you never go home!"_



Classic, classic. xp from me is not possible again yet, however.  finally got this taken care of.


----------



## Baveboi

Leif said:


> Classic, classic. xp from me is not possible again yet, however.




Deliverance in the name of a Mr. Leif Gnomehead. Please sign here sir, ________.


----------



## Leif

El Mahdi said:


> Gnome athletes live by the motto: _"*Don't* Go Big, Go *Gnome*!"_



"Gnome athletes."  Now _there's_ a novel idea!


----------



## Diamond Cross

A woman who was happily married to a gnome for only              one year is now seeking a divorce.

            She stated in a recent press interview “ I knew he was extremely short              when I married him, but when it came to sex there were problems. When              we were nose to nose his toes were in it and when he was in it, he disappeared altogether and I had no one to talk to.......and              I am sick and tired of him putting a bucket on my head and swinging              on the handle!”


----------



## Cyronax

*Gnome Overboard*

<object width="421" height="347"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OKwhmuE4klA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OKwhmuE4klA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="421" height="347"></embed></object><p><a href="http://acecostanalyzer.com/view.php?video=OKwhmuE4klA&feature=youtube_gdata_player&title=Gnome+Overboard" target="_blank">Courtesy Cost Analyzer - web server analysis</a></p>


----------



## Diamond Cross

You know I was going to declare myself the winner because there'd been no posts for several days.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> You know I was going to declare myself the winner because there'd been no posts for several days.




Can't let that happen..... I'm going to win.


----------



## Leif

I think I should be offended by your "song," Cyronax.  I might be if it wasn't so dang funny!


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkqconT0E-s]YouTube - Werewolf The Apocalypse Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## TarionzCousin

This thread will never truly die unless we find and destroy its phylactery.


----------



## Cyronax

Like I said, only a full blown edition war will suffice. Come on people, let's be convincing:

Pathfinder sucks!?!? People who play 4e are inherently more civilized and more obedient to authority figures.


----------



## El Mahdi

Cyronax said:


> ...People who play 4e are inherently more civilized and more obedient to authority figures.




Bloody Do-Gooders!  I Hate Em'!


----------



## Leif

Cyronax said:


> Like I said, only a full blown edition war will suffice. Come on people, let's be convincing:
> 
> Pathfinder sucks!?!? People who play 4e are inherently more civilized and more obedient to authority figures.



Ok, fine!  But what about those of us who play BOTH 4E AND Pathfinder?? (Am I going to have to argue with myself??)


----------



## El Mahdi

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] 

Just saw this on TV and thought you might be interested...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_L_5vrHoWQ"]YouTube - Gnomeo & Juliet Movie Trailer Official (HD)[/ame]


----------



## Leif

TarionzCousin said:


> This thread will never truly die unless we find and destroy its phylactery.



The thread's phylactery is, I'm thinking, hidden in the depths of the computer belonging to [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION].  Anybody going to volunteer to take a sledgehammer to his computer?  I thought not!


----------



## Cyronax

Leif said:


> Ok, fine!  But what about those of us who play BOTH 4E AND Pathfinder?? (Am I going to have to argue with myself??)




Collaborator! Playing both sides is not correct. 

Choose one or be wrong. Choose 4e (!?). Pathfinder leads to the devil (?!). Much like [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwTADnsFrPA"]Ben Franklin[/ame].


----------



## Leif

El Mahdi said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]
> 
> Just saw this on TV and thought you might be interested...



Thanks, El Mahdi, I'll have to see that one!  What do you think, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] think we can get together for that one?  A. and your yunguns are welcome, too. (see post 373 for movie trailer)


----------



## Leif

Cyronax said:


> Collaborator! Playing both sides is not correct.
> 
> Choose one or be wrong. Choose 4e (!?). Pathfinder leads to the devil (?!). Much like Ben Franklin.



Dang!!  I just knew I should have made my handle here DAMIEN!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Thanks, El Mahdi, I'll have to see that one!  What do you think, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] think we can get together for that one?  A. and your yunguns are welcome, too. (see post 373 for movie trailer)




I expect we can talk the youngest into checking it out. Keep me posted when its coming to a theater near you.


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-ClvcHtK4&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Man Group - I Feel Love[/ame]


----------



## Cyronax

Nothing dies in Gamm World:


----------



## Diamond Cross

Hmmmmm....

Kid Flash.

Sounds pornographic.


----------



## El Mahdi

Diamond Cross said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Kid Flash.
> 
> Sounds pornographic.





It could just be a comment on the appearance of his attributes...? 
(emphasis on the "Kid" portion...)

...or perhaps his endurance/longevity...? ("Flash")


----------



## Diamond Cross

The problem I have with Cashews is every time I hear that word I want to say gesundheit.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> The problem I have with Cashews is every time I hear that word I want to say gesundheit.




Speaking of nut problems:


----------



## Leif

Yeah, Cryonax, if she's got nuts, it's definitely a problem!


----------



## Cyronax

Leif said:


> Yeah, Cryonax, if she's got nuts, it's definitely a problem!




I wasn't speaking of her nuts.


----------



## Leif

Cyronax said:


> I wasn't speaking of her nuts.



Fair enough.  I exercised a fair amount of poetic license there, but you would agree with me, wouldn't you, that it's a definite problem if she HAS them???


----------



## El Mahdi

Cyronax said:


> Speaking of nut problems:




Makes me wish I was a big lecherous slug...

...or her brother.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Nuts backwards is stun.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Baveboi

Diamond Cross said:


> Nuts backwards is stun.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.




Soooo...
What? Hit the nuts for a stun effect?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Some women are so stunning its nuts.

BUUUUUUUT.....

I was walking in the park one day
In the merry merry month of May
I was taken by surprise
By this girl with clear blue eyes
Then she told me she was really really gay.


----------



## Cyronax

In our continuing fruitful discussion of gaming:


----------



## Diamond Cross

Little Johnny comes home from school one day and asks his mother what "" meant.


  Thinking fast she replied "food on the table".


  Next day he comes home and asks his mother what does "son of a bitch" mean.
  Again, thinking fast again she says "It's a priest".


  Next day he comes home a asks what does "in'" mean. She says it means "getting dressed".


  That same night a priest was coming over for dinner. Johnny is just finished setting the table when he hears the doorbell ring.


  He yells "got it". He opens the door and says "Hey son of a bitch,  on the table and mom and dad are upstairs in'".


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross

Imagine me and you, and you and you, and you and you and you and you, and not you, and you and you and you and you, but just not you, we're gaming together....


----------



## Baveboi

Diamond Cross said:


> [...] but just not you,[...]



Why not me? T^T
What did I do wrong? Why can't I be loved, like a big hairy baby!? Why god?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Because Freud's theory on the uncanny raises the point that as children we want  the doll to come to life. But as adults, we are terrified by the idea.  The doll could represent the uncanny that is feared. The Sandman."


----------



## Leif

I wish DeWar's [blow up] doll would come to life!  I'd like to see him explain _that_ one to the missus!


----------



## Cyronax

Leif said:


> I wish DeWar's [blow up] doll would come to life!  I'd like to see him explain _that_ one to the missus!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Imagine me and you
And you and you
We roll the dice
And kill some orcs
And then we take their stuff
And make some gold
We're gaming together
In all kinds of weather

I can't see me gaming with nobody but you
For all my life...


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Baveboi

Why there's a chick with a gun? Why this foruns is black? Why is the rum gone? What are dreams made of? Why so serious? What is going on?


----------



## Diamond Cross

You are locked within the mind of a watermelon.

Thinking it can get away by trying to disguise itself as a head of lettuce.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Herschel

Ah, beautiful Sylvia. 

Does anyone else have this uncomfortable rash in their nether regions?


----------



## Diamond Cross

No, but when I found that site I got a pop up telling me my system is at risk of a virus.

Running malwarebytes now.


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, pics of sexy women and 'popups'.....  NOT going there!


----------



## Cyronax

It was either that or just make a few snide comments here or there. 

Right so how does this end again?


----------



## Baveboi

Oh, cmom now. Does it ever end?


----------



## El Mahdi

Daniel Boone detested coonskin hats.

588 posts to go...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think I saw her at the local 



Spoiler



gentleman's club


 where I had a service call to take care of.
587 post to go!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Everybody Wang Chun tonight.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Scott DeWar

I hope that was not copy righted material.


----------



## Baveboi

I hope you would put that as /spoiler.
Huge. Goddamn. Wall. Of. TEXT.


----------



## Leif

Good grief, Cyronax!  Ok, that's it, I'm abandoning this thread now!  Enjoy folks.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Well, that gets my vote for the longest post of the year.

Of course I could beat it by posting the entire text of the SRD. But that wouldn't be chuffing anyone's bits now would it? All people would do is just chin wag and not impress any shawty with a great badonkadonk. All it would really be doing is flossing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYmrg3owTRE]YouTube - Hugh Laurie: the British accent vs the American[/ame]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I might put my stories about world war two up here some time, they would be in sblocks if I did. out of curiosity, [MENTION=59506]El Mahdi[/MENTION] when were you in the navy?


----------



## El Mahdi

Air Force '86-'07


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

*facepalm* sorry, and that's cool


----------



## Cyronax

Scott DeWar said:


> I hope that was not copy righted material.




Its no longer copyrighted. Its open. 

It is one of Mark Twain's less known tracts, but its still a great read. 

Here's more about it:

The Mysterious Stranger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


C.I.D.


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> Air Force '86-'07




huh, Air Force '81 - '86 for me.


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKpQRjj_WbU]YouTube - Billy Currington - People Are Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Cyronax

I deleted the long post, but in its place I have to put something petulant:


----------



## Scott DeWar

Really, that should be put in [sblocks=story]. It won't get the thread stopped, but someone could get annoyed and have a mod step in and deal with you personally.

on the light side, i do not wish to contend with you, but if I must I will. Roar!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Please, stop it with the extraordinary long post. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cyronax

I'll stop. Didn't intend for that to trouble anyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar

A good story is always appreciated, as this whole sight is dedicated to the poser of rhe imagination. We jsut need to be careful how it gets posted. Sblocks should do well, or even put it in the story hour thread. That is is perfect forum for such. 

This thread is for the mindless presentation of sillieness. on that note, and in the spirit of spy vs spy, i present you with this.

Black Rat vs Pirate Cat


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGfXiIXTpE0]YouTube - mel brooks piss shoe[/ame]


----------



## Cyronax

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL3kICdNzfg]YouTube - Funny Ahmadinejad (Ahmaghdinejad) Tanz Dancing and Singing (????? ????? ????)[/ame]


----------



## El Mahdi

Pirate Cat, huh...(I don't see his hook...?!?!)  Maybe that's somebody PirateCat banned, and now trying to get revenge.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Spoiler










concept ships


----------



## Scott DeWar

at El Mahdi
 the hook must get removed while he sleeps to keep from hurting himself when someon puts shaving ceam on his hook and tickles his nose.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross

So I'm watching the History of the World Part 1 and I'm at the part of the French Revolution. Just got past the Chess scene where the king and others are supposedly gang banging the queen. Essentially, they've all dog piled on her.

But, when you think of it, in the dogpile, there's only one guy, er, banging the queen. She is the only female in the entire pile. So of course, they're really just banging each other....


----------



## Scott DeWar

then there is the P!$$ boy.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross

Don't make me punny, You wouldn't like me when I'm punny.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Cyronax




----------



## El Mahdi

554 to go!


----------



## Cyronax

Why do women hate gamers? 

Answer(s) below:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138181






C.I.D.


----------



## Diamond Cross

You may find that humorous but what it really reveals is how shallow women are And why it's a lie when they say they like nice guys.


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> You may find that humorous but what it really reveals is how shallow women are And why it's a lie when they say they like nice guys.




What?? You answered my question for itself!


----------



## Cyronax

Diamond Cross said:


> Don't make me punny, You wouldn't like me when I'm punny.




Just FYI. This picture rocks/is hot. Used it in another post. Credit where credit deserves.

C.I.D.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Sorry, I missed that post.

But I've known about this picture for several years now.

I've even used it for an avatar on other forums I've been on.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm stunned that a thread called "Threadkiller" hasn't been killed.

Lots of nice booby pix, though.


----------



## Scott DeWar

508  507 to reach 1000. Although it has been posted that the 1K post limit is no longer existant.


----------



## Baveboi

Scott DeWar said:


> 508  507 to reach 1000. Although it has been posted that the 1K post limit is no longer existant.




We can always have faith, Scott. And pray for forgiveness...


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

this is so Cvrcvs Maximvs right now!


----------



## Cyronax

Then it'll probably get shut down soon. 

Maybe we should start an editorial thread discussing other posters' posts in threads from the General Discussion forum....

Hmmmmm.....maybe I'll call it "Beyond the Crystal Cave of Asshattery on EN World."

C.I.D.


----------



## Relique du Madde

....

Wow...  this thread has devolved.


----------



## Cyronax




----------



## Umbran

Cyronax said:


> Then it'll probably get shut down soon.





Probably not.  More likely, what we'll do is comb through the thread, find the stuff that violates EN World's rules, and ban the appropriate people for a week or so.

So, you all might want to go back and look over your content, and remove things that might get you the boot...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Good thing I have not did committed any violations!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Sigh.


----------



## Cyronax

Agreed.


----------



## Diamond Cross

*stampede!*


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did not see one post by me in all of the pages here that I feel might even be close to being offensive.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott DeWar said:


> I did not see one post by me in all of the pages here that I feel might even be close to being offensive.




Not one, but several, right?


----------



## Diamond Cross

See how quickly the minionnaters turn on each when there's no evil genius to direct their wanton energies of destruction.

And they must wait while the master baits.


----------



## El Mahdi

532 to go...almost halfway!

(though it might take a while with everyone banned...)


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> I did not see one post by me in all of the pages here that I feel might even be close to being offensive.





Be that as it may, there is at least one that is an outright violation of board rules.  I'm waiting to see if the poster recognizes it and changes it before taking action.


----------



## Diamond Cross

i hope it's not me. If it is me please send me a PM and I'll correct the post.

Because I really don't believe I've violated any rules.


----------



## Cyronax

Its probably me. 

I sent you a PM Umbran. Please respond to it and if what I say was accurate, I'll resolve the situation. 

Thanks,

C.I.D. 

PS - i already deleted a few, but honestly I don't know every law on these boards.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Diamond Cross said:


> i hope it's not me. If it is me please send me a PM and I'll correct the post.
> 
> Because I really don't believe I've violated any rules.




dittto what he said!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Ditto?

He actually said ditto.

I HATE that cliche'!

*Shoots him in the foot*


----------



## Scott DeWar

the bullit bounces off the steel toe.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Must've lost the toe to an alligator.

*shoots the alligator*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nope, a crokagator. Vicious cold blooded killer that bugger is.


----------



## El Mahdi

Crikey!


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> Crikey!



Just look at the teeth on that thing, and boy is she hungry!


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5-ClvcHtK4&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Man Group - I Feel Love[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't know what it is, but any BMG you tube thing seems to never work on my comp. The audio is fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

cowboys and aliens?

YouTube - Universal Pictures - Cowboys & Aliens


what?


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wOUFo4Lwf8]YouTube - Southern Nights - Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## El Mahdi

*_pokes thread with a stick_*

_"Is it dead...?"_


----------



## Diamond Cross

So I found a penny in a parking lot in front of a min mart I had gone to  to get a soda. It was hot and so I put it in my pocket to cool it down.

Then it got me to thinking.

Somebody lost this coin somehow. I don't know how and can only speculate  on how it got lost, but then it made me realize that there are lots of  parking lots across the entire North American Continent.

Then it made me realize that lots and lots of coins get lost somehow.

And I wonder just how many coins get lost and how much money actually gets lost each year.

If I was a deity of some sort, that would be a heck of a way to get rich.

I'd use my godly power to collect all the lost coins in place like  parking lots but not limited to parking lots in one place. That would be  the potential for millions of coin.

I'd be in the money.

Probably literally in this case.


----------



## El Mahdi

The worlds rats are already on it, they've been collecting lost coins for decades, all for their rodent overmind...


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K08akOt2kuo]YouTube - Springtime for Hitler - The Producers(1968)[/ame]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this movie was filmed near where I live

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTZtGgk-EqI&feature=feedu]YouTube - Return to the Hiding Place Trailer[/ame]

It was fun when they were filming to see the mansion of a rich person that had lived there with the nazi flags and everything, also I visited the college campus where this was filmed without knowing it was being filmed and saw the nazis walking around with submachine guns, then got yelled at by the director, so I left.


----------



## Diamond Cross

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8nRL2bPCU]YouTube - The Statler Brothers: Flowers On The Wall.[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> The worlds rats are already on it, they've been collecting lost coins for decades, all for their rodent overmind...




a) Dont let Blackrat know you are on to him and 
b) is that where the lost socks have gone too?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Ixnay,


----------



## Scott DeWar

i uz the thread killer!


----------



## Diamond Cross

You keep on knocking but you can't fill bins.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I don't post here very frequently

And I know you are all interested so here are all the michigan casualties of the middle east conflict

[sblock=big list]

Spec. Shane H Ahmed
Sgt. Spencer C Akers
Staff Sgt. Eugene HE Alex
Pfc. Wilson A Algrim
Spec. Paul . Andersen
Pfc. James L Arnold
Pfc. Mark A Barbret
Sgt. Lucas T Beachnaw
Lance Cpl. Brent E. Beeler
Pfc. John T Beachnaw
Lance Cpl. Brent E Beeler
Pfc. John T Bishop
Sgt. 1st Class Matthew D Blaskowski
Pfc. Nicholas H Blodgett
Maj. Gerald M Bloomfield II
Sgt. Trevor A Blumberg
Sgt. Phillip A Bocks
Spec. Artimus D Brassfield
Spec. Joshua T Brazee
Spec. Timothy D Brown
Spec. Brock L Bucklin
Sgt. Bryan K Burgess
Lance Cpl. Ryan J Burgess
Spec. Eric T Burri
Pfc. Damian S Bushart
Spec. Adrian J Butler
Spec. Anthony O Cardinal
Spec. Dane O Carver
Capt. Paul J Sassidy
Petty Officer 3rd Class Benjamin P Castiglione
Lance Cpl. Luis J Castillo
Cpl. Nicholas O Cherava
Sgt. 1st Class Steven J Chevalier
Staff Sgt. Thomas W Christensen
Sgt. James S Collins Jr.
Lance Cpl. Clifford R Collinsworth
Pfc. Daniel W Courneva
Chief Petty Officer Paul J Darga
Sgt. Andrew P Daul
Staff Sgt. Timothy A David
Staff Sgt. Donald N Davis
Pfc. William N Davis
Pfc. John W Dearing
Cpl. Daane A Deboer
Sgt. Jeremy E DePottey
Spec. Brian K Derks
Sgt. Gabriel G DeRoo
Staff Sgt. Michael A Dickinson II
Lance Cpl. Anthony A Dilisio
Sgt. Duane J Dreasky
Sgt. Charles A Drier
1st Lt. Jonathan W Edds
Sgt. Aaron C Elandt
Lance Cpl. Justin M Ellsworth
Cpl. Christopher E Esckelson
Maj. Gregory J Fester
Sgt. Alkaila T Floyd
Sgt. Dillon B Foxx
Spec. Craig S Frank
Capt. Stephen W Frank
Chief Petty Officer (Select) Jason R Freiwald
Sgt. Ralph AW Freitas
Pfc. Shawn D Gajdos
Staff Sgt. Lewis J Gentry
1st Lt. Joel C Gentz
Pfc. Jordan E Goode
Spec. Richard A Goward
Pfc. Nicholas J Creer
Sgt. Allen A Greka
Spec. Christopher T Griffin
Capt. Sean Grimes
Lance Cpl. Michael W Hanks
Senior Airman James A Hansen
Pfc. Eric W Hairo
Sgt. 1st Class David A Hartman
Staff Sgt. Stephen C Hattamer
Pfc. Charles T Heinlein Jr.
Sgt. 1st Class Richard J Herrema
Pfc. Tarryl B Hill
Sgt. 1st Class Matthew L Hilton
Sgt. Michael P Hodshire
Spec. Levi K Hoover
Spec. Walter B Howard II
Staff Sgt. Curtis T Howard II
Lance Cpl. David A Huhn
Sgt. Michael K Ingram Jr.
Lt. Cmdr. Edward E Jack
Sgt. 1st Class Mark Wayne Jackson
Staff Sgt. William S Jackson II
1st Sgt. Aaron D Jagger
Staff Sgt. Paul J Johnson
Spec. Joseph D Johnson
Chief Warrant Officer Christopher C Johnson
Cpl. Mark A Kidd
Staff Sgt. Ricky A Kieffer
Lance Cpl. Andrew J Kipela
Cpl. In C Kim
Lance Cpl. Minhee Kim
Lance Cpl. Allan Klein Pfc. Garrett C Knoll
Cpl. Gary A Koehler
Cpl. Alexander J Kolasa
Pfc. Christopher D Kube
Pfc Joseph M Lancour
Cpl. Jason T Lee
Staff Sgt. Jason A Lehto
Cpl. Michael B Lindemuth
Lance Cpl. Jason T Little
1st Lt. Adam Malson
Lance Cpl. Nicholas J Manoukian
Senior Chief Petty Officer John W Marcum
Cpl. Gentian Marku
Pfc. Casey P Mason
Sgt. Anthony D Matteoni
Staff Sgt. Gregory WG McCoy
Spec. Donald R McCune
Pfc. Holly J McGeogh
Pvt. Bobby Meija II
Sgt. Christopher P Messer
Pfc. Jason M Meyer
Spec. Joseph P Micks
Cpl. Paul J Miller
Lance Cpl. Nicholas A Miller
Pfc. Dennos J Millar Jr.
Capt. Lowell T Millar II
Pfc. Joseph A Miracle
Pfc. Allan A Morr
Staff Sgt. Brian L Morris
Spec. Todd A Motley
Staff Sgt. Donald L Munn II
Maj. Kevin G Nave
Lance Cpl. Troy D Nealey
Sgt. Peter C Neesley
Pfc. Andrew H Nelson
Sgt. Curtis L Norris
Spec. Stephen M Okray
Pfc. Justin T Paton
Sgt. Michael F Pedersen
Capt. Justin D Peterson
Staff Sgt. Brett J Petriken
Senior Airman Jason Plite
Staff Sgt. Raymond J Plouhar
Sgt. Ralph N Porras
Spec. Joseph T Prentler
Sgt. 1st Class James D Priestap
Pfc. Bradley D Rappuhn
Pfc. Shane M Reifert
Lance Cpl. Justin D Reppuhn
Sgt. Sean C Reynolds
Sgt. Todd J Robbins
Pfc. Antione V Robinson
Staff Sgt. Kristopher D Rodgers
Sgt. 1st Class Gregory A Rodriguez
Pfc. Richard H Rosas
Cpl. Nicholas R Roush
Spec. Denis K Samson Jr.
Staff Sgt. Scott D Sather
Sgt. 1st Class Daniel E Scheibner
Petty Officer 2nd Class Joseph C Schwedler
Spec. Bradley N Shiling
Sgt. Todd A Singleton
Cpl. Ross A Smith
Staff Sgt. Christopher G Smith
1st Lit. Justin S Smith
Sgt. Matthey Soper
Cpl. Jeffery R Standfest
Spec. Brandon K Steffey
Spec. Randy L Stevens
Spec. Brandon L Stout
Staff Sgt. Vincent E Summers
Pfc. Bryan R Thomas
Petty Officer 1st Class Ross L Toles III
Spec. Richard K Trevithick
Cpl. Jacob H Turbett
Pfc. Bufford K Van Slyke
Staff Sgt. Mark D Vasquez
Spec. Chad J Vollmer
Spec Andrew K Waits
Tech. Sergeant Howard A Walters
Lance Cpl. Craig N Watson
Lance Cpl. Brandon J Webb
Sgt. Matthew A Webber
Spec. Adam M Wenger
Sgt. Brad A Wents
Spec. Donald L Wheeler
Sgt. Juston D Wisniewski
Pfc. Brett A Witteveen
Sgt. Thomas G Wright
Pfc. Jason G Wright
Cpl. Nyle Yates III
Master Sgt. Anthony RC Yost
Sgt. Joshua V Youmans
Pfc. Casey P Zylman
[/sblock]


----------



## El Mahdi

I've only posted _*here*_ once...





And, 

Rest peacefully, brothers and sisters. We'll take the watch now.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Braaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiins!

Okay, why can't I make any posts in caps?


----------



## El Mahdi

Diamond Cross said:


> Okay, why can't I make any posts in caps?




Because you were posting during official ENWorld Quiet Hours, when *YELLING* isn't allowed...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

You see if your post is in all caps it will un cap them


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

But, if only SOME of the words are capped it will CAPITALIZE those, NO IDEA WHY


----------



## Diamond Cross

This is a little mystery I've stumbled upon.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Why does it feel like the Hivemind has taken over this thread?

As threadkillers, y'all *suck*!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Sorry but I've had the most down time, meaning the most days in which nobody's posted. One time it was a whole five days of getting the last post before somebody posted.

So I'm definitely ahead of the curve.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am zee threadkiller! OUI!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Oui oui?

Yes, and a lot of it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, that 5 day spread would not have happened had it not been for the new job i started this week, so i pass gass in your general direction DC!

Ha zee thread killer is moi! less then 500 to go,as long as the mod squad don't hyjack this one too.


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

what happened to your post?


----------



## Diamond Cross

I have no clue.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

methinks the URL was too big


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gandulf, did you  notice the post in the xp revealed thread as to level 12?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes and I posted


----------



## Diamond Cross

Got a trojan on my laptop today but I think AVG has successfully removed it. Am scanning with Malware bytes now. So it reminds me of this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMA-gRAjm-g&feature=related]YouTube - Blue Man - The Current[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

dang you--I spent an hour watching the bmg vids after that one!!!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

The BMG is a pretty good group.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I could watch their stuff all day long!


----------



## Diamond Cross

You realize, of course, that, for all we know frogs are fully sentient beings, but with different cultural values than humans. Their cultural values of course being "Oh Boy! Flies!".


----------



## Scott DeWar

and birds think: Wyrmz!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Birds love dragons? Well, I suppose. It would make sense because if buffalo like birds to eat the bugs off of them then why wouldn't dragons enjoy the same benefit?

However, some dragons can change into a human form.

So that means they can bathe if they want to.

Hmmm... I wonder if a wizard's written a treatise on dragon hygiene.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I once watched this silver dragon change into a female form and enter a silvery pool under the light of a full moon. I remained hideden and entranced by the beauty of it all.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Just beware for I am the rightful owner of Jupiter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And I own the _planet_ Pluto.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Pluto's not a planet.


----------



## El Mahdi

Yes it is...it's just a Mickey Mouse planet...


----------



## Diamond Cross

So if Pluto's trademarked by Disney that means Pluto's owned by Disney and Scott owes Disney big bucks.

Or Disney'll sue him.

That is change his name to Sue so he has been sued.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*moons Disney* And my name is not sue.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Hello
It is not low
Hello
It is not hell
Hello
Is not from below
Hello
The word I bestow
On you

Do you know
How many millions of times 
That word has been said 
Each day

Do you know
The smiles it caused 
This way
Today

Hello
I say it to you
Hello
A word that is used
Every time I see my friends
Every time I begin again
Every time I turn around again
Again and again 
I say
Hello

But it's not jello

It's hello
And to the fellow
Hello
Away you must not blow
Hello


----------



## El Mahdi

Roger, Roger...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Its over, Dunn


----------



## Diamond Cross

I'm sure you've always wanted a little breather in this thread.


----------



## Thunderfoot

I've killed hundreds of other threads on EN World - why not this one....


----------



## Scott DeWar

because i am supposted to kill it

*Viva la evolutionrey!*


----------



## Diamond Cross

Psssssst.....

A man walks into a bar, says a joke, and walks out without ordering a drink.

The bartender asks "Is this some sort of joke?".


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pirate can got drunk one day and passedout. Black rat snuck up on him and this is what he woke up to:


----------



## Diamond Cross

Well this is my second five day run without anybody posting.


----------



## El Mahdi

Then you're an _almost_ Threadkiller...

If you were being prosecuted, it would only be Attempted Threadslaughter.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Well, since we're using a computer can it be considered attempted vehicular manslaughter?

And why not womanslaughter? Isn't manslaughter chauvinistic?

Or maybe it's reverse chauvinism.


----------



## Scott DeWar

reverse chauvinism
it indicates that only men can slaughter, or be slaughtered. not fair.

What i don't like is that  there are no comments on the shaved pu$$y


----------



## Diamond Cross

Beyond infinity's threshold, yo.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm pretty sure PCat would not like that picture or anyone making fun of it.


----------



## Diamond Cross

You gotta die to fly.

Yo.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought that to be able to fly one should accidently trip while being severly distracted and then miss the ground?


----------



## Diamond Cross

How wry.


----------



## El Mahdi

Why wry?


----------



## Mark CMG

Wry not?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Because knotting ties things down and keeps them from flying away in the wind.


----------



## Scott DeWar

windis thread dies , if ever, it will be a sad day for En World.


----------



## Diamond Cross

That's the normal state of life.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I refuse to let you be thread killer!I AM thread killer!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

incorrect, I will be the 1000th poster, and the last poster in this thread.


----------



## Diamond Cross

But I will be poster 666.


----------



## Scott DeWar

the 1000 max post limit has been done away with.


----------



## Diamond Cross

So who here's up for being post number 121212?


----------



## Scott DeWar

lets get to 666 first.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

666 is mine


----------



## Diamond Cross

You can't mine 666 since I am the anti-price.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

actually you may have it, but I will get 1k because that is my thing.


----------



## nedjer

They read the number wrong. It's 616

"The latest volume includes details of fragments showing third- and  fourth-century versions of the Book of Revelations. Intriguingly, the  number assigned to "the Beast" of Revelations isn't the usual 666, but  616."

Threadkill


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## nedjer

Damn, accidentally XPed with a wink there. Usually reserve those for the ladies.


----------



## Diamond Cross

I am not Ru Paul.

But wouldn't it a hoot if he did post on EN World?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

at the moment everyone on this page (Post# 556-560) is level 11


----------



## El Mahdi

False

(Oops...wrong thread.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

rofl i just left that thread!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

I wonder if Elvis Presley would've appeared as a guest on Ru Paul's show.


----------



## El Mahdi

Only if she/he would have let him be her/his Teddy Bear...


----------



## Diamond Cross

Elvis is a manly man, of course, and would never allow that to happen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

And would have been greater had he not succombed to the drug scene.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Well, he really wasn't addicted to the now illicit drugs, just the drugs the doctor prescribed him.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i thought he was snortin coke and shootin smack?


----------



## Diamond Cross

No. He became addicted to the drugs his doctor prescribed him, such as Demerol.


----------



## Scott DeWar

doubly tragic.


----------



## Diamond Cross

So very similar to Michael Jacksons; death.

I still wonder how long before there'll be Jackson sightings like there are Elvis sightings.

No joke intended.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Diamond Cross

You know one of my favorite creep out powers in the old TSR MSH RPG was Anatomical Separation.

It was a power that allowed you to detach and animate any part of your body.

So if you wanted to, you could literally keep an eye on things.


----------



## El Mahdi

This thread is...NOT DEAD YET!

(Styx _Not Dead Yet_, appropriately accompanying video of _Supernatural_'s Sam and Dean getting beat to hell; over and over and over and...)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm6OPBinaCE"]YouTube - Not Dead Yet[/ame]


----------



## Diamond Cross

If you dip your child into the Styx make sure you dip him in all the way, including his or her heels.

Plus:


----------



## Scott DeWar

*sneak*HA! I AM ZEE THREAD KILLER!!!*/SNEAK*


----------



## jonesy

This thread will never die,
it is the undying thread.
This thread is made of stronger stuff
than you and me and that guy over there.
This thread,
is this thread,
and it is this thread,
which will never die,
unless it does
when we don't notice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this thread will die when the internet is dead and cold.


----------



## El Mahdi

I have reached the end of the internet...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

CHEESE

on a very random note, in case y'all didn't notice, the XP titles changed


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe this is the start of an April fool's day joke.


----------



## Diamond Cross

There are stars in the southern sky
Southwards as you go


----------



## Orius

Scott DeWar said:


> this thread will die when the internet is dead and cold.




This is the Thread at the End of the Internet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Orius said:


> This is the Thread at the End of the Internet?




Wow! that is hilarious!! Just don't pull on that thread, or the internet will unravel.


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Wow! that is hilarious!! Just don't pull on that thread, or the internet will unravel.



Oops.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oops? what do you mean oops? You pulled that thread I just told you not to pull, didn't you? now this whole world will end. All because of you. How does that make you feel? Huh?


----------



## Diamond Cross

I am the walphin.


----------



## El Mahdi

goo goo g'joob

(or so the _Beetles_ would have said...)


----------



## Diamond Cross

Well somebody reverted to their pre-childhood.


----------



## Scott DeWar

like all of us maybe?


----------



## Heathen72

A moment, everyone, to step back and look at what we have wrought.

We are all threadkillers here - not because we have ended the thread, but rather that we have sucked the life from what was once good, noble and true in this thread.

I am no less guilty than any of us - I was the first to reply - but what we are doing here is not threadkilling, or even threadslaughter. It is threadmurder.


----------



## El Mahdi

It's *thread*death by a thousand cuts...


----------



## Scott DeWar

call me not thread killer,but instead *TORQUAMADA!*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I would like to point out that I have provided nothing but helpful commentary in this thread, now let me go dig up some posts...

[sblock=all my posts here]

post 39 page 2 ish 

post 420 page 28 ish posted when I was on mtn dew so it doesn't count

post 422 same as above, and this time replying to a statement

Post 487  page 33 ish link to movie that hasn't come out yet (they are done filming, though)

Post 493 list of Michigan Casualties in Middle East

Post 497 helpful stuff on how EN World works

Post 498 same as above

Post 508 same as above

Post 510 responding to a direct question

Post 538 defending the POV of someone else

Post 548 Asserting my beliefs

Post 553 see above

Post 555 getting a "special number" post

Post 560 pointing out a fact

Post 580 pointing out another fact

Post 594 Defending my point of view [/sblock]


----------



## Diamond Cross

Scott DeWar said:


> call me not thread killer,but instead *TORQUAMADA!*




Yeah, let's face it, you can't talk him out of not torturing this thread.

It's got to be a strange twist of fate
Telling me that heaven can't wait
Love is gonna get it right this time

Love
Love is what you bring
Love is what we found
The second time around


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

while I was running today, two squirrels ran out in front of me, chasing each other, then I kicked one of them, as it ran by, of course, as I would not go out of my way to do so, and would not be able to run as fast as it anyway.

In other news I'm thinking of trapping my backyard to be a pain in the tail end to the poachers that go out there, my plan is to dig a foot deep hole, then fill it with barbed wire, then cover it with leaves, so if a poacher steps in it, then he is very uncomfortable for a while, but suffers no permanent damage to himself, and if he complains about it to the government, well, he was trespassing anyway, and he would probably have his loaded rifle on him anyway, which would make it clear he was hunting, which is illegal, so he would get in trouble for that on top of trespassing, so I think its a good plan, the only problem is that wild animals and innocent people going on walks might accidentally step in it, so that's the only reason I'm not out back with a shovel digging a 2X1X1 hole in the ground.


----------



## El Mahdi

I don't know, man. Barbed wire can cause some pretty nasty injuries, including nerve damage and infection, and the slim chance of severe/dangerous bleeding/bloodloss. And poacher or not, they could probably sue - and you'd likely be opening yourself up to a reckless endangerment charge. They might be opening themselves up to prosecution also, but not necessarily (if they can make it back to their vehicle and hide the weapon, etc...) The satisfaction of sticking it to these SOB's probably isn't worth the possible grief...but I do wholeheartedly sympathize with your situation. It definitely wouldn't be anything they don't deserve.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

that's true

I just hate hate hate those guys, or that guy actually, there's one that always is there, and he's SO dumb and un-gun-safety, and I regularly get bullets shot in my general direction 'cause he shoots at whatever he sees move, and he tears down the "No Hunting" signs, which spawned a plan to put the wire under those signs, which I never did, what I did do, however, was put some barbed wire down on the ground in some new places (there was a remnant of a barbed wire fence in part of the yard) what I should PROBABLY do is go out after he's done and find some of the empty shells that always tend to get left behind after someone's out shooting.


----------



## Diamond Cross

You can also use a motion camera for proof that he's trespassing and use the pictures to sue him in court. I'm talking about the kind of cameras that you see in the TV show Monster Quest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

critter cams

also, if you wrap the sigs in barb wire, that may detur the removal theere of. ugh- two beers and now icant type for shtuff


----------



## El Mahdi

Yes, pictures and document times, then give it to the DNR. Also, whenever you see him out there, call the Police or DNR immediately. They may not come right away, but if you keep calling, eventually they'll respond in a timely manner just to get your calls to stop.  Also, try to have the camera's positioned so as to pick up a landmark (such as a house, barn, high-tension wire tower, etc.) so that it's location can easily be resolved from the picture.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

the problem is that the woods is so huge there isn't anywhere that I've seen his stuff or seen him that I can find a place to put a camera with a landmark, but I could probably set one up by where he usually sets up, if it catches him shooting, then I could probably see him shooting, have it see the shells land on the ground, then go in and say "hey, I have a guy on camera shooting these illegally" and the cops could probably identify whose gun shot them, wait, no, that's the bullet not the shell, never mind, but the only landmark is a row of pine trees planted in a straight line near the east part of the woods, but I've never seen him there, so the issue there would be seeing if he went through there to go out to his spot, I think I'll just put a camera up by every tree I've seen him use.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Call the conservation department. their Law Enfocement tactis are designed especially for poachers; at the very least, they can advise you better then the police.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Looked up the Missouri DOC as Michigan does not have one, and the best course of action based off of that is to look at the poachers vehicle and stuff, and description of the guy, the problem I have thought of with finding his vehicle, is I don't know where it would be, I see where it has been, and it's an off road vehicle, not a huge truck, maybe a jeep, but if I see him, I really think it would be an INCREDIBLY stupid thing to follow him back to his vehicle, because he could notice me following him and get ticked off, what I could probably do, I have a couple suits I have, or can make that I use while nerfing that are covered with foliage of whatever season it is (sticks, leaves, a couple branches) I could make one of these and put it on, one point with ruts is by a little pine grove forest thingy with a couple trees, I could go under one of those with a camera and/or paper to write down his license plate number that way, but that could get really, really boring if I have to sit there for half a day or more and wait for him to show up but hopefully it results in him stopping what he's doing.

what the MDC has to say:



> If you witness or suspect a wildlife violation, report it to your local conservation agent or call the toll-free number —1-800-392-1111— which is manned 24 hours a day. You may remain anonymous, and you may ask to be considered for a reward if you wish.
> 
> If you provide information that results in an arrest and you’ve asked to be considered for a reward, your agent will refer this request to a citizen board of the Conservation Federation of Missouri. That board assigns a reward based on the severity of the violation involved. Rewards range from $50 to $1000.
> 
> Program 1-800-392-1111 into your cell phone— so you can act fast!
> Your cell phone programmed with the toll-free number will help you take immediate action when you see violations in the field. Do not attempt to intervene yourself.
> 
> When you call, you will be asked simple questions, the answers to which will be vital to the investigation. Here are a few things to remember when you witness a suspected violation.
> 
> Nature of suspected illegal activity
> Date and time of violation
> The suspect’s identity, if possible
> Description of the suspects and vehicles


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

actually Michigan does have one, it's just called the department of natural resourses (DNR) which I just didn't recognise when I even saw El Mahdi mention it  just too tired right now to think 100% normally

here is what the DNR has to say:



> As a trapper, you may learn about hunting or trapping violations that need
> to be stopped. Never confront a violator or get directly involved without an
> officer present. Instead, observe the situation and quickly report it to your
> local conservation officer. Provide descriptions of the violators, vehicles,
> license plate numbers, locations, and times.
> Most states have established programs to stop poaching with toll-free
> telephone numbers to call when you need to report a violation. These
> programs go by names such as &#8220RAP&#8221 which stands for &#8220Report All
> Poaching.&#8221 Many states provide rewards for information that leads to the
> arrest and conviction of violators. In Michigan, you may qualify for a reward
> if you furnish information that leads to the arrest and conviction of a person
> or persons taking, attempting to take, possessing or commercializing in
> wildlife resources contrary to Michigan or Federal law. Assistance in applying
> for a reward will be provided by the conservation officer handling your
> complaint, or assistance may be obtained from one of the Report All Poaching
> hotline operators. Callers can remain anonymous.




actually, that is messed up somehow, here is a link to the website: link

EDIT: went out and made the suit out of an old brownish shirt that I had, put on a bunch of old dead grass from my sort of back yard, then a few old leaves, and a couple twigs, I also went and found some empty shells that are now sitting next to me, .223, which fits AR 15, which I've seen him using.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

triple post, yikes!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Use extream caution.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

for sure, I scouted it out, as I don't think he's around during the day except sometimes, but I checked by the jeep ruts and there were no fresh tracks, so I found a spot where I cannot be seen from the south (where he would come from) and still be hidden from the north (if he happened to look in the rear view mirror) so I will set up shop there sometime


----------



## Diamond Cross

In the meantime:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2hawbp5XT4]YouTube - Olivia Newton John - Twist of fate[/ame]


----------



## Heathen72

So you think you are all threadkillers? Prove it - link to the threads where yours is the last!


----------



## Scott DeWar

this one.


----------



## Diamond Cross

When I am the threadkiller, there is no denying it.

But then again, denial is a powerful tool, and some people couldn't admit that their hair is on fire when it really was on fire because they wanted to be the threadkiller.

I am the threadkiller. I keelhauled your thread.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJP2PH8WKaI]YouTube - Naked Eyes - "Promises Promises" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

i love the forest 
dark and deep, 
but i have promises to keep 
and miles to go before i sleep.


----------



## Diamond Cross

*Mt. Shasta by Frank LaPena.*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Do you have more work done by Mr. LaPena?


----------



## Orius

spunkrat said:


> So you think you are all threadkillers? Prove it - link to the threads where yours is the last!




That sounds like a dare.

Here's every subscribed thread I found that I have personally slain.  I left out every thread within the last month where I posted last, and my subscribed folder only goes back to around July 2004.  I am not searching the boards for another year and a half worth of threads I may have slaughtered in that ime:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-.../94987-very-cool-images-star-wars-ep-iii.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/94744-real-history-rpgs.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...-stuff/94277-little-blip-state-sci-fi-tv.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...2-dwarf-fighter-vs-warforged-fighter-you.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/99937-spare-us-manipulative-metaphors.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/99033-ad-d-collection.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...m-thinking-going-homebrew-cosmology-here.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/96631-boxed-sets-love-em-hate-em.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/102110-make-me-want-play-nwn.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/106029-what-d-ds-iconic-locales.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/72014-grand-moff-tarkin.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/103264-enterprise-10-08-04-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/111013-what-most-despised-race.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-sex-violence-drugs-other-naughty-things.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ut-monsters-monster-manual-mmii-mmiii-ff.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/110706-races-destiny-anyone-got.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/110149-dm-forcing-characters-players.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/110587-wizards-coasts-overcharging-us-tsr.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/105385-enterprise-10-29-04-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/107664-enterprise-11-19-04-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/108535-enterprise-11-26-04-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/108191-grandpa-what-were-outer-planes-like.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/108622-worth-i-think-so.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/115606-enterprise-1-28-05-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/112421-how-common-your-cursed-items.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/87954-rate-troy.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/125431-ep3-trailer-but-l337-subtitles.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...124233-star-trek-xi-will-they-ever-learn.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...20610-nwn-persistent-world-isnt-eq-clone.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...f/128924-your-best-worst-sci-fi-tv-shows.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...-fantasy-series-will-author-finish-first.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/127575-eddings.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...tuff/131858-star-trek-cast-blames-bosses.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...hickman-announce-new-dragonlance-trilogy.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...stuff/132049-defining-decade-movie-1980s.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...stuff/145093-history-middle-earth-series.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/143721-game-up-decipher.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/143131-neandertals-dem-deres-orcs.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...terprise-spoilers-mirror-darkly-part-2-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...-stuff/154464-interesting-stargate-rumor.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/152612-conan-lame.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/163484-right-forum-neverwinter-nights.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...414-rant-ridiculous-hype-over-xbox-360-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/157599-crossroads-twilight.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...tuff/155316-what-final-fantasy-all-about.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/155519-2e-xp-not-2e-xp.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/156573-cooler-yakfolk-abeil.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/169703-oots-334-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/169968-oddest-thing-ive-ever-seen-d-d.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/168564-oots-331-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...k-stuff/167773-best-babylon-5-antagonist.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...uff/167889-best-overall-trek-antagonists.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...uff/167889-best-overall-trek-antagonists.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...7-new-1eadnd-module-remake-available-nwn.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/165091-oots-322-up-today-sat-june-10-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/212133-evolutionary-fantasy.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/213646-so-anybody-got-light-point.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/213787-tracking-time-dungeon.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/214043-birth-new-campaign.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/219439-retconning-d-d-4th-edition.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/218932-bad-news-hobbit.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/219146-en-world-really-dm-world.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-dis...d-conversions-adventures-d-d-4th-edition.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/216849-how-well-received-complete-ninja.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/216543-ad-d2e-complete-paladins-handbook.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/215961-d-d-4th-edition-d-d-pc-games.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-dis...-4th-edition-should-learn-world-warcraft.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...stuff/223075-news-stargate-sg1-continuum.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/222621-d-d-4th-edition-middle-earth.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/219854-hd-dvd-cheap.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/200152-transformers.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/220545-stargate-atlantis.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-dragons-classic-videogame-retrospective.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...25594-reaper-s01e16-greg-schmeg-spoilers.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...uff/224636-del-toro-direct-hobbit-sequel.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...-signatures-uwe-boll-will-quit-directing.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...ome-minatures-scorpions-spiders-lizard-m.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-what-3rd-level-monsters-need-converting.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/233108-oots-571-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/232085-no-random-treasure.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/232207-treasure.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-why-d-d-4th-edition-like-world-warcraft.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...8-what-your-favorite-conan-pastiches-tor.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/228005-death-star-minion.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/226720-how-would-you-do-minions-3-x.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/237952-did-bad-make-d-d-good.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/237955-most-favoritest-dm-scree-evar.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...o-you-expect-free-product-vs-one-you-pay.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/237087-oots-578-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...81-help-needed-firearms-d-d-all-editions.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/236279-d2-thoughts.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-what-6th-level-monsters-need-converting.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/236260-problem-enwiki-link.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...what-30th-level-monsters-need-converting.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/234671-how-play-sarcastic-hero.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-what-7th-level-monsters-need-converting.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/240293-oots-589-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...0339-final-fantasy-xii-sucks-period-fact.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...k-stuff/243748-dance-off-star-wars-stars.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/243371-not-being-able-search-very-poor.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/243253-oots-601-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/242258-oots-598-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241427-oots-594-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/249266-oots-624-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/247230-music-d-d-races.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/246614-oots-614-up.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...223616-whatever-happened-virtual-reality.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...eek-stuff/246139-tell-me-about-runescape.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/252088-quotes-sig-space.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...egend-seeker-14-hartland-season-1-2009-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...50-legend-seeker-12-home-season-1-2009-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251116-oots-633-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...stuff/250981-google-ocean-finds-atlantis.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/249779-paladin.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...end-seeker-11-confession-season-1-2009-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/253788-beowulf-bond.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/254494-oots-645-its-where-cool-kids-swim.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/253671-more-than-one-pc-per-player-good-bad.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/248525-legend-seeker-8-denna.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/254161-elements-city-design-stuff.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...f-discussion-getting-more-mainstream-now.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ek-stuff/253973-reaper-s02e06-underbelly.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/245976-legend-seeker-6-elixir-nov2008.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...gend-seeker-17-deception-season-1-2009-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...tv-here-any-family-friends-having-issues.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...end-seeker-prophecy-destiny-1-nov-2008-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/206851-thinking-about-od-d.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/256281-oots-654-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/255824-regional-vs-ancestor-feats.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...5218-reaper-s02e09-no-reaper-left-behind.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...tuff/250313-klatu-barada-necktie-says-hi.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/259180-gaming-generation-gap.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/259700-i-dont-miss-magazines-ducks.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/257758-worst-continuity.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...f/267054-any-good-series-start-season-us.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/266106-anybody-know.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/264896-order-stick-676-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...264058-ominous-music-heard-throughout-us.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/264135-rant-about-character-creation.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/260027-en-world-too-fast.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfi...der-online-system-reference-document-prd.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/269023-hex-paper-request.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ek-stuff/269070-good-highlander-episodes.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/267553-3-000-posts.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...09-looking-tips-roleplaying-low-charisma.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...legend-seeker-2-baneling-season-2-2009-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/267737-bottom-up-world-design-i-am-believer.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/267764-oots-689-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/267172-whatever-happened.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...1-legend-seeker-14-bound-season-2-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/273364-fading-magic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...you-want-your-say-youre-running-out-time.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/267266-gathering-storm-anyone-reading.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/277572-oots-0727-will-never-work-again.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...9-quasi-historical-towns-shopping-limits.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...targate-universe-17-pain-season-1-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...seeker-21-unbroken-final-season-2-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...arths-droids-episode-iii-revelation-sith.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...te-universe-12-divided-2-season-1-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/274709-wild-empathy-beneath-waves.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/283904-oots-0736-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...n-your-game-new-fiction-added-11-11-08-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...k-stuff/269555-rate-avatar-james-cameron.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...-universe-19-incursion-1-season-1-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/276783-merlin-tv-series.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...must-player-have-bring-them-game-session.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/277726-osirs-net.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/294735-artifacts.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/290293-penny-arcade-completes-cycle.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ks-towers-midnight-wot-book-13-completed.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...eek-stuff/288018-only-5-more-years-marty.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/286009-some-kind-logic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/287404-d-d-monsters-rated-lore-sjorberg.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/297547-oots-0762-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...te-universe-5-cloverdale-season-2-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/297230-tomb-giants-combining-classics.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...through-scientists-trap-antimatter-atoms.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...gate-universe-4-pathogen-season-2-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/297009-oots-0758-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/64108-what-rules-do-you-favor.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/296703-oots-757-up-something-blue.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/296533-hulu-syfy.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...peter-lee-talks-about-modrons-miniatures.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/295235-d-d-legacy.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ate-universe-2-aftermath-season-2-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/294833-no-politics-except-when-its-paid.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/299813-firefly-first-episode-serenity.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/297895-house-rules-my-campaign.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/297991-oots-0764-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/276328-3-x-essential-books.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...se-10-resurgence-1-final-season-2-2010-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/63657-play-post-players-signature-thread.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/297699-parrot-familiars.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...t-cuts-wizards-coast-humour-comic-strips.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/298110-pirates-broken-sea-d-d-3-5-a.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...gle-your-countrys-national-anthem-forked.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpg-industry-forum/299028-borders-trouble-could-lead-big-trouble.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/174448-game-related-music-threads-links.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/300833-discouraging-mass-murder.html

Should I double-dog-dare someone to necro all those?  

I am become Death, destroyer of threads!  Look upon my works, ye Posters, and despair!


----------



## Asmo

That´s what I call a Threadslayer! All hail Orius!


----------



## El Mahdi

Orius said:


> That sounds like a dare.
> 
> Here's every subscribed thread I found that I have personally slain. I left out every thread within the last month where I posted last, and my subscribed folder only goes back to around July 2004. I am not searching the boards for another year and a half worth of threads I may have slaughtered in that time:
> 
> ...




Why do your last posts in all of those threads have todays date as their post date...?






Orius said:


> Should I double-dog-dare someone to necro all those?




I would, but the Mods might not appreciate that...

Oh...and Hail Orius! Slayer of Threads!


----------



## Diamond Cross

boogie  boogie boogie boogie

Boogie fever.

It keeps on coming around.

Boogie fever.

Baby you will get down.

Boogie fever

Makes you dance all around the town.

Boogie fever.

And you will never have a frown.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nice try Diamond cross, but I am THE THREADKILLER  here!!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Sorry, but I just got my robe that provides me with Acid Guard that does 1d8 points of damage to anybody who strikes me in melee and reduces any fire damage by thirty points. I just got it off the auction block for 4900 platinum.

So that makes me the thread killer because for every post anybody now makes in this thread they will now take 1d8 points of acid damage.

Say goodby to your flimsy keyboards.

THE MAGIC OF THE THREADKILLER RULES ABOVE YOU ALL!







(I play DDO I just got that robe off the auction house for 4900 platinum pieces. I'm so tickled. 30 points of fire damage reduction is really nice and means that most fire attacks will not damage me now. It also makes me completely invulnerable to lava in that game. YEEEEEAH BAYBEE!)


----------



## Scott DeWar

But I am so sooooo cool. in fact i am so cool that i do 60 points of cold damage and i am proteced by a permanant resist energy 30 (all).

on a side note: how do youpronounce Zzyzx?


----------



## Diamond Cross

Beholders have anti-magic shell.

NYAH!


----------



## Scott DeWar

make a defense check. flat footed.


----------



## Orius

Scott DeWar said:


> Zzyzx?




Gesundheit.


----------



## Scott DeWar

tänan teid

That word was the name of an album on my pandora radion last night form a ramstein like band. Cant remember the other details though.


----------



## El Mahdi

Diamond Cross said:


> It also makes me completely invulnerable to lava...YEEEEEAH BAYBEE!


----------



## Diamond Cross

>



You've never played DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online) or you'd understand that statement as a true statement.... _for that game_.


----------



## Jemal

There is no Threadkiller, there is only Zuul.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Sorry, but my 12th level wizard 1st level Cleric is just too manly for any God. That's just how powerful we wizards are.


----------



## El Mahdi

Oh Yeah!  Then why can't you seem to kill a puny, defenseless little thread...


----------



## Jemal

Diamond Cross said:


> Sorry, but my 12th level wizard 1st level Cleric is just too manly for any God. That's just how powerful we wizards are.






El Mahdi said:


> Oh Yeah!  Then why can't you seem to kill a puny, defenseless little thread...




Agreed.  Perhaps if he were actually good with magic, like a Warlock or Sorceror you would've stood a chance, but the allmighty Thread is beyond the powers of any mere wizard.


----------



## Diamond Cross

I have already killed. This is what's known as an imprint in the world of ghost hauntings. My presents is so manly that's it's been burned into the fabric of space time and the universe will not let anyone forget. Nobody else has ever achieved such splendor, such illuminosity, such validity that nobody can let it go, so they keep on repeating how beautiful and manly I truly am.

That's why the thread won't die.


----------



## Scott DeWar

rock thread scissors: Scissors cuts thread.


----------



## Diamond Cross

Well that thread is my hair and since I am so manly my hair breaks your scissors.

I am so manly I carved Mount Rushmore with my left pinky rather than my right pinky because my left pinky is weaker than my right pinky.


----------



## Cor Azer

I'm sure this beast will rise after this strike, but have at ye!


----------



## Diamond Cross

..   .- --   - .... .   - .... .-. . .- -..   -.- .. .-.. .-.. . .-.


----------



## El Mahdi

Damn, this thread has a lot of Hit Points! (Or at least some serious DR...)


----------



## jonesy

diamond cross said:


> ..   .- --   - .... .   - .... .-. . .- -..   -.- .. .-.. .-.. . .-.



- .... .- - .-. . -- .- .. -. ... - --- -... . ... . . -.  


Edit: if anyone needs help with these: http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html


----------



## Diamond Cross

-. --- -   .- -   .- .-.. .-.. .-.-.-   .--. . --- .--. .-.. .   .- .-. .   .--- ..- ... -   .. -.   -.. . -. .. .- .-..   - .... .- -   ..   .- --   - .... .   --. --- -..   .-- .... ---   -.- .. .-.. .-.. ...   - .... .   - .... .-. . .- -.. .-.-.-   - .... . .-. .   ... .... .- .-.. .-..   -... .   -. ---   -- --- .-. .   - .... .-. . .- -.. ...   .. -.   - .... .. ...   ..- -. .. ...- . .-. ... .   ... ---   -- ..- -.-. ....   ..-. --- .-.   - .... .   -.-. --- -- ... .. -.-.   - .... .-. . .- -..   - .... . --- .-. -.-- .-.-.-


----------



## Diamond Cross

double post


----------



## Diamond Cross

triple post. sorry


----------



## Diamond Cross

quadruple post, sorry


----------



## Diamond Cross

I'm sorry guys, the board hiccuped on me or something. I'm sorry. Dang it!


----------



## El Mahdi

...---...


----------



## Diamond Cross

Oy.

Sters.

In chocolate lamb sauce.

Yummy.

On pizza,


----------



## Scott DeWar

you just ruined a pizza.


----------



## Orius

El Mahdi said:


> Damn, this thread has a lot of Hit Points! (Or at least some serious DR...)




Duz itt hav spel rezistans?


----------



## Scott DeWar

DR X^n/-
Sr2011


----------



## Diamond Cross

Kneel before zod!


----------



## Cor Azer

Thank goodness my father is not Jor-El...


----------



## jonesy

It was the time.. to end all times.. in a world.. where times had been hard.. and would be getting harder still.. when the ancients come back.. and insults are thrown by nations at other nations.. where war rules supreme, like only a war can.. one woman.. two cats.. a man with stolen memories, stolen by him.. must need find the way to a better tomorrow.. in a time.. a time for.. tea.


----------



## Diamond Cross

TEA FOR THE TEA GOD!

(Hint: Warhammer 40k has the saying "Blood for the blood god".)


----------



## jonesy

Diamond Cross said:


> TEA FOR THE TEA GOD!



Lu Yu?


----------



## Diamond Cross

No, just yu.

Phu.

I am skilled in the ancient art of yu phu.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It is really fun to reead this after drinking a boiler meaker


----------



## Diamond Cross

It's plain to see that some people's heads are not filled with textbooks.


----------



## jonesy

Diamond Cross said:


> It's plain to see that some people's heads are not filled with textbooks.



I should hope all of them. That would be akward.

"So, anyone ever tell you there's textbooks coming out of your ears?"


----------



## Orius

Diamond Cross said:


> It's plain to see that some people's heads are not filled with textbooks.




My head's more like a comic book.

Or Mad Magazine.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mad Magazine: spy vs spy was always awsome!!


----------



## Diamond Cross




----------



## Scott DeWar

I am zee thread killer, oui!


----------



## Diamond Cross

Just remember folks, everybody can make some money, not everybody can make thin mints.


----------



## El Mahdi

What would YOU do for a Klondike bar???


----------



## Diamond Cross

Stand upon a million pieces of platinum.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

boo!

Edit: DANG-NABBIT! I DON"T WANT THIS POST NUMBER 

any passing mods feel free to delete this post, oh and

*poke* *poke* is it dead?


----------



## El Mahdi

*↑ Could it be, SATAN...?!? ↑*

**

**​


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

you got that number for number of replies 

it doesn't really matter, it's just something weird, that I actually said I didn't want back a while ago. and Diamond Cross said that he wanted it, so I'm dedicating that post to him.


----------



## Orius

Hmm, I thought this thread would reach at least 1,000 posts.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you would like to think that!


----------



## Orius

Well here's another post to help out.  A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step and all that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and yet another step to their!


----------



## Orius

We'll get there eventually.


----------



## Scott DeWar

You think?


----------



## El Mahdi

325 to go...


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> 325 to go...




nope, 324 to go.


----------



## Super Pony

REPENT REPENT




The End is Nigh!


----------



## Scott DeWar

522 post to go! !


----------



## Orius

Is it dead yet? *pokes thread with sharp pointy things*


----------



## Scott DeWar

"ouch"

ragged they come ragged they kill!

(rob zombie)


----------



## Super Pony

Oooooo EEEEEEeeeee Aaaaaaah
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT2syd-_HVU&feature=related]YouTube - Buffy Death of Pee Wee Part 2[/ame]


----------



## Orius

Nope, we're going to need stronger weapons than that.


----------



## Super Pony

We should form teams to make sure that that "right" people survive to the end of the thread.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

it's gonna be me, just saying, so no need to make teams, othe than me and everyone else


----------



## El Mahdi

Orius said:


> Nope, we're going to need stronger weapons than that.




Do you mean like Politics, Religion, or Profanity?  Or just someone who has a propensity for getting threads locked?

Maybe if we summoned [MENTION=65637]ProfessorCirno[/MENTION] ...?


----------



## Orius

No way!  I've said before this thread deserves a natural death.


----------



## Super Pony

Oh I see, we're discussing right-to-life versus advanced directives eh?

Pull the plug already I say.  A pulse and respiration does not a living thread make.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this thread has the right to life! let it live!!


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> this thread has the right to life! let it live!!




I was seriously tempted to make an alt account named Kid Kevorkian...but decided against it.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'm 90% sure the mods would have frowned upon that, and the weather in quite nice up here right now, a balmy 84 yesterday, now it's supposed to be above 80 AND muggy, just in time for a nerf battle in the woods, its gonna be like freaking vietnam out there


----------



## Scott DeWar

And you are too injured to be in the fray. Too bad.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I camped the whole time, I sat in the corner where my garage has an L, I sat there and shot people as they came, before they saw all the people lying on the ground in my field of fire, realized what was going on, and snuck up on both sides at short range at the same time and killed me, it was sad

EDIT: people say camping is dumb and all that, but if you have a good spot to camp out for a while, it can be a very good way to go about doing stuff, I shot about 10 people, of the 17 there, before they found me, and even then I took another 3 with me, just because they couldn't get to my back, and I had a 90 degree field of fire, which made it easy to hit them, as I didn't have to swing my gun around all the time, and I was sitting so I was a smaller target than usual

another EDIT: and my mental state is near insanity, and you have also said before that you would prefer a well rested, sane DM as opposed to a stressed, tired one as well, my last exam was 1100 today so I should be able to scrape up some time form my games, I will in fact go resurrect them now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I. Am. Threadkiller.


----------



## El Mahdi

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'm 90% sure the mods would have frowned upon that...




You're probably right...



GandalfMithrandir said:


> ...and the weather in quite nice up here right now, a balmy 84 yesterday, now it's supposed to be above 80 AND muggy, just in time for a nerf battle in the woods, its gonna be like freaking vietnam out there




Man I miss Michigan!

80 is about what the temp is at night down here.  It's been low to mid 90's during the day this week.  We missed a record on Monday by 1 degree (the record was 96).


----------



## Scott DeWar

it has been down to the 40's all weekend here in the central center states.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

1: I love my school, or at least this time of year at school, because in the morning I do nothing, and when I'm motivated I'm working on a paper roller coaster, and last week wednesday we went to an amusement park all day FOR SCHOOL, it was awesome, in the afternoon, I get to go outside and play ultimate frisbee/throw frisbees around and hang out outside, which leads me to...

2: I love my state this time of year, when its about 70 every day and its not oppressively hot, but its still nice outside, especially when you're exercising. 

3: I love my nerf gun, as in my alpha trooper that's uber tricked out, I put the stock from my raider on it, so it has a good stock on it, the only problem with the raider stock is that it can't take an extra magazine on it, which is not usually an issue as I have a 35 round drum for it, but when I run out it's useful to have an extra mag or two, so i taped another stock to it that does have space for a mag so I have the sturdy raider stock with the flimsy recon stock taped to the right side of it to allow an extra mag to be stored, with the longstrike flip up sight, so it's very accurate, and then it an do slam fire, where I hold down the trigger and pump the handle back and forth, and each time it goes forward it shoots, so i can squeeze out 5 rounds in a second if I'm on caffeine and adrenaline, and high doses of each, otherwise I can do about 4 rounds/second, which is faster than the belt fed machine gun which does 3. In any case I like that gun a lot.


----------



## El Mahdi

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c]YouTube - ‪"It's Alive!!!"‬‏[/ame]




Sorry, Gandalph...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I thought this thread was dead?


----------



## El Mahdi

It got better...


----------



## Super Pony

This thread jumped the shark after season 2 imo.


----------



## Orius

Well, now it needs to jump an acid shark!


----------



## Scott DeWar

a shark on LSD-what a crazy scary thought.


----------



## Super Pony

Hunter S. Thompson's "Great Red Shark" dodge convertible wasn't _technically_ on LSD but...I think we can call "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" a close approximation to an acid shark.

And now I put forth the postion that this thread is neither dead, nor doomed...perhaps we all just need to open up our minds enough to realise that perhaps this thread is the only living thing since the Rapture hit on May 21st!  

*aaahhhh*


----------



## El Mahdi

Nah.  It's just because of Miracle Day...


----------



## Scott DeWar

*cast major epic miracle*

There, now it is alive again!


----------



## Super Pony

Oh stop it. The thread'll be stone dead in a moment
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh8mNjeuyV4"]YouTube - ‪Monty Python Bring out Your Dead‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

I say :  NEVER!


----------



## Orius

I should probably be surprised the thread took this long to post a Monty Python clip.  It was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i sure something was posted earlier! wasn't it?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

dunno


----------



## Orius

And if it was I probably ignored it like I usually do when it comes to Monty Python.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Why don't you like Monty Python! It's hilarious!


----------



## Super Pony

Post #146 featured a Monty Python clip. Since we are retreading territory in this dead ol thing, how about we repeat every post from #288 on down to #1 so that the beginning and end of the thread are mirrors of each other. Like a forum palindrome! I'll take #288 below...

Post#288
"Quote:
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Originally Posted by *Orius* 


_That's exactly why I didn't bother with Google translation. Machine translation from German to English always seems to come out bad. I'd assume it would be just as bad reversed._




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
German was my first language. I guess you're implying that I am a poor writer. 

I'm gonna tell. Maybe me whining will close this thread."


----------



## jonesy

You might want to avoid red and darkred text. Those are reserved for moderators.


I can't believe this thread is still here.


----------



## El Mahdi

Do the Hive threads get closed after a certain number of posts, or is it usually by request (of the OP or the Hivers...)?

If it's a certain number of posts, we need to pick up the pace!

If it's by request, maybe [MENTION=53678]Wednesday Boy[/MENTION] should post last and ask the moderators to close it...thus preserving his legacy and prophecy...


----------



## jonesy

I don't think there's a limit. They used to close them at the 1000 mark, but not anymore. If there is a limit it's a lot lot bigger.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

El Mahdi said:


> If it's by request, maybe <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->@Wednesday Boy <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->should post last and ask the moderators to close it...thus preserving his legacy and prophecy...




You made the same request in post 310 and I tried in post 312 and look how well that worked!!


----------



## El Mahdi

[MENTION=53678]Wednesday Boy[/MENTION]

Well you gotta try harder!!!

Seriously though, if you made a post something like this: "I think this thread has run it's course...AND I'M THE THREADKILLER!" - then report it asking it to be closed, they'll probably accomodate.

Otherwise, I doubt they're even reading this thread - unless someone reports a post for being offensive, etc.



P.S.: and I'm sure everyone who's been participating in this thread will refrain from posting after you do, and not try to sneak in as the threadkiller before it's closed...


----------



## Scott DeWar

uh yea. sure. refrain. from posting . uh huh.


----------



## Wednesday Boy

El Mahdi said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @Wednesday Boy <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> Well you gotta try harder!!!
> 
> Seriously though, if you made a post something like this: "I think this thread has run it's course...AND I'M THE THREADKILLER!" - then report it asking it to be closed, they'll probably accomodate.
> 
> Otherwise, I doubt they're even reading this thread - unless someone reports a post for being offensive, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: and I'm sure everyone who's been participating in this thread will refrain from posting after you do, and not try to sneak in as the threadkiller before it's closed...




Honestly I haven't looked at this thread since around post 315.  Do people really want it closed?  It seems like someone must enjoy posting and I don't want to ruin their fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yes, we thinkses wednesday boy hases goods point!


----------



## El Mahdi

It's up to you, but the thread seems to have almost died out on it's own a few times.  You don't have to have it closed, but it's probably run it's course.  If it was me I'd take the opportunity to try and claim threadkiller.  You're really the only one who has the ability to do that.

But if you want it to continue, by all means let it keep going.  I'm sure we'll occasionally find some useless and inane material to occasionally reinvigorate it.

Like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfnCVb6IRTw]YouTube - ‪Another Totally Random Stupid, Dumb Three Stooges YouTube Poop Stuff (Clean)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Orius

Like I said a few times already, the thread needs to die naturally.  We just need someone to say something thast no one has a response for.


----------



## El Mahdi

I just don't know what to say to that...


----------



## jonesy

These bears walk into a bar, and sit down at the piano, and start playing it. And the barman walks up to them, and says: "What's up?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I gave myself the APFT again and got 234 this time!


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> These bears walk into a bar, and sit down at the piano, and start playing it. And the barman walks up to them, and says: "What's up?"




The bears responded to the barman with, "we have decided that we actually do excremate in the woods."


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> The bears responded to the barman with, "we have decided that we actually do excremate in the woods."



"That's okay" says the barman "anywhere else would be un-bear-able."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"what are you askin' fur?"


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> "what are you askin' fur?"



"I merely wanted to know what was up there. I saw you bring it in with you." And he points.


----------



## Scott DeWar

one bear looks to the other bear and says, "I told ya you shouldda use a rabbit to wipe with. It don't stick to their fur!"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

ok, this takes a little explaining to make it not seem like what could possibly be the worst idea anyone ever came up with, but it worked, here's the explanation:

There's a gang of people, about high school aged kids (my age) that like to hang out in the woods near my house, and they also like to take pot shots at me with their pistols when they see me, so I've taken to taking my uber-modded nerf gun with me when I go, as it hurts a lot when you get hit by it, regardless of where you get hit, and it's usually enough of a discouragement to them to bug off, especially when I'm using my homemade ammo, with a metal BB covered in hot glue on the front of it, and will usually leave an inch wide welt on a glancing blow, so they were shooting at me the other day, so I dove off the path as usual, then, instead of getting the heck out of there as I usually do in that situation, I took out my nerf gun and started shooting back, which is the stupid part of things, it might seem, but it actually gets stupider later, but I shot the leader of the group in the nether regions, bringing him to his knees before hightailing it out as usual, and apparently I screwed him up in that respect because as I found out later, he will now attack me on sight, so I was downtown the next day when he started shooting and running at me, so I at first bolted, then realized that I could possibly get rid of him more or less permanently, so I led him around for a bit, then ran by the police station, and around that block twice to get him off my tail before going IN the police station, who were already on alert after hearing the shots downtown, so now he and the other 4 goons in his gang got tased, arrested, the whole bit.

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Scott DeWar

right, a plan, one that you have had all along, right?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

getting chased was not part of my original plan, but my final goal was them getting arrested, and the decision to shoot him with my nerf gun was decided about a week ago.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, You shot him in the feel goods eh? nice shot.*pat on back*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

could you think of a better place to shoot him that would disable him to the same degree but not cause potentially life threatening damage? All I wanted to do was to get those A-holes to leave me alone, and causing severe pain is usually the way to go, since what they want is to pick on someone they don't think can fight back, that's how those people operate, usually when they realize that they do not have an easy person to pick on, who hurts them just as much or more as they hurt that person, they will leave the person alone, what I did not expect was for the guy to get so ticked that he wanted to kill me really, really badly, but it worked out ok in the end, so I would do the same thing over if I had a choice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know the type all to well.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

El Mahdi, I saw this and thought of you immediately:

Differences In The Military
Submitted by: George F. Blanton (USMC 1956-1960)

In an effort to ensure proper training and readiness among the military services, Congress has approved the following changes to basic principles of recruit training:

Haircuts:

Marines: Heads will be shaved.
Army: Stylish flat-top's for all recruits.
Navy: No haircut standard.
Air Force: Complete makeovers as seen on the Jenny Jones show.


Training Hours:

Marines: Reveille at 0500, train until 2000.
Army: Reveille at 0600, train until 1900.
Navy: Get out of bed at 0900, train until 1100, lunch until 1300, train until 1600.
Air Force: Awaken at 1000, breakfast in bed, train from 1100 to 1200, lunch at 1200, train from 1300 to 1400, nap at 1400, awaken from nap at 1500, training ceases at 1500.


Meals:

Marines: Meals, Ready-to-Eat 3 times a day.
Army: One hot meal, 2 MRE's.
Navy: 3 hot meals.
Air Force: Catered meals prepared by the Galloping Gourmet, Julia Child, and Wolfgang Puck and Emeril Lagasse. All you can eat.


Leave And Liberty:

Marines: None.
Army: 4 hours a week.
Navy: 2 days a week.
Air Force: For every four hours of training, recruits will receive eight hours of leave and liberty.


Protocol:

Marines: Will address all officers as "Sir," and refer to the rank of all enlisted members when speaking to them (i.e., Sgt. Smith).
Army: Will address all officers as "Sir," unless they are friends, and will call all enlisted personnel "Sarge."
Navy: Will address all officers as "Skipper," and all enlisted personnel as "Chief."
Air Force: All Air Force personnel shall be on a first name basis with each other.


Decorations/Awards:

Marines: Medals and badges are awarded for acts of gallantry and bravery only.
Army: Medals and badges are awarded for every bullet fired, hand grenade thrown, fitness test passed, and bed made.
Navy: Will have ships' engineers make medals for them as desired.
Air Force: Will be issued all medals and badges, as they will most likely be awarded them at some point early in their careers anyway.


Camouflage Uniforms:

Marines: Work uniform, to be worn only during training and in field situations.
Army: Will wear it anytime, anywhere.
Navy: Will not wear camouflage uniforms, they do not camouflage you on a ship. (Ship Captains will make every effort to attempt to explain this to sailors.)
Air Force: Will defeat the purpose of camouflage uniforms by putting blue and silver chevrons and colorful squadron patches all over them.


Career Fields:

Marines: All Marines shall be considered riflemen first and foremost.
Army: It doesn't matter, all career fields promote to E-8 in first enlistment anyway.
Navy: Nobody knows. The Navy is still trying figure out what sailors in the ABH, SMC, BNC and BSN rates do anyway.
Air Force: Every recruit will be trained in a manner that will allow them to leave the service early to go on to higher paying civilian jobs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I was in the air force and although this is not exactly close,  I would like to know where that high paying civilian job is.


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> I was in the air force and although this is not exactly close, I would like to know where that high paying civilian job is.




They hired that guy from the Navy instead...


----------



## Scott DeWar

El Mahdi said:


> They hired that guy from the Navy instead...




figures.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

jonesy said:


> To call a thread resurrected it needs to have dropped a great number of pages or been gone for a great amount of time. For example I don't think a month is enough to call it resurrected.



I hereby proclaim myself thread killer and simultaneously resurrect this thread!


----------



## megamania

oh-tay   why am I responding to this?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

because A) You must be bored and B) You wanted to ruin my status as threadkiller!!


----------



## Leif

Pendrake Utherman said:


> I hereby proclaim myself thread killer and simultaneously resurrect this thread!




Okay.....  Does anyone else see the contradiction here?  Oh, wait!  I get it, the thread is UNDEAD now!

You first must be dead [killed in this case] in order to be raised as an undead.  Adds creepy new meaning to "You've got to be cruel to be kind."


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Now you are getting it.


----------



## Leif

Pendrake Utherman said:


> Now you are getting it.




Oh, would that it were not so!  Seldom have I wanted so much to be mistaken.


----------



## megamania

Go to Storyhour section.  Plenty of old threads there left and forgotten


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I am still slogging through this one.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> oh-tay   why am I responding to this?




because you wanted to be THREAD KILLER!!!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Scott DeWar said:


> And I own the _planet_ Pluto.



hooray hooray hooray! for the planet Pluto!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Either I have a fan, or this is attempted threadslaughter!


----------



## Leif

Pluto is no longer considered a planet, though.  I was demoted to 'big hunk of frozen space dirt' a few years back, remember?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, they will soon see they are wrong!


----------



## Leif

The planetary scientists think they are the authorities on the question.  I'm thinking that the only way they would see that they are wrong is if they got a visit or a radio signal from "little green Plutonians."


----------



## Scott DeWar

Or maybe when the New Horizons craft passes by it early Wednesday, they will see it has all the attributes of a planet?


----------



## Scott DeWar

by the way, I m going to try and expose a conspiracy here:


http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?82526-Time-to-have-a-Crash!&daysprune=-1

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?81420-Gary-a-potential-problem&p=1440093&viewfull=1#post1440093


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Or maybe when the New Horizons craft passes by it early Wednesday, they will see it has all the attributes of a planet?




One of the attributes of a "planet" is "has cleared the neighborhood of its orbit".  It is already known that Pluto hasn't cleared its neighborhood, and the information from New Horizons won't change that.


----------



## Leif

Why could there not be two planets diametrically opposed in the same orbit?  Neither of them would have "cleared" the neighborhood of their orbits, yet for all practical puposes they would be alone in their orbits.  One of them would almost have to be artificial, if not both of them.


----------



## Herobizkit

Mankrik's Wife

Barrens Chat

Chuck Norris

_butt_ [x] (where _butt_ was something butt-related but Grandma might not like it and [x] was someone linking a special ability or power after it.  Like, Butt [Pummel], Butt [Charge], or Butt [Critical Mass]).


----------



## Umbran

Leif said:


> Why could there not be two planets diametrically opposed in the same orbit?




Because, while your intuition may say otherwise, that's not a stable configuration.  Even a small deviation will eventually blossom into one (or the other, or both) of the bodies falling out of such an arrangement.

"Clearing the neighborhood" is not an absolute thing - there are something like 10,000 near-Earth asteroids, for example.  But, Pluto is orbiting around in the vicinity of many, many more Kuiper Belt objects.  Its neighborhood isn't even remotely emptied.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Not to mention that Neptune and Pluto cross orbits I think I read. If those orbits are considered not cleared then Neptune should not be a planet by that standard.


----------



## Leif

Umbran said:


> Because, while your intuition may say otherwise, that's not a stable configuration.  Even a small deviation will eventually blossom into one (or the other, or both) of the bodies falling out of such an arrangement.
> 
> "Clearing the neighborhood" is not an absolute thing - there are something like 10,000 near-Earth asteroids, for example.  But, Pluto is orbiting around in the vicinity of many, many more Kuiper Belt objects.  Its neighborhood isn't even remotely emptied.




Okay, okay, don't get all scientific on me, what I'm suggesting is something that might be an early stage in the construction of a 'Ringworld', a la Larry Niven.  Clearly fictional, but cool to think about anyway.  And some really cool inventions started out as science fiction....


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Leif, did you know Pluto orbits catawupus?


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Not to mention that Neptune and Pluto cross orbits I think I read. If those orbits are considered not cleared then Neptune should not be a planet by that standard.




 There are periods when Pluto is closer to the Sun than Neptune is, but given the tilt of Pluto's orbit, their orbital paths never actually get near each other.  So, no, this issue does not arise for Neptune.

And if they did come close to each other, Neptune is roughly 10,000 times more massive than Pluto.  Pluto would be history, flung to the side with no never mind.


----------



## Scott DeWar

poor little under appreciated Pluto.


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> poor little under appreciated Pluto.




Really.  We sent the most advanced sensor package ever made, at the highest speeds ever achieved by man, and waited a decade to get a few days of data as it went whizzing by, at a cost of over half a billion dollars.  Yeah, we don't appreciate it at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Nope! not even the least bit. I mean, we have to wait until _tomorrow_ at 1030 EDT to find out what it looks like!

*dramatic exasperation pose*

I mean come on! just a little respect, please!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Scott DeWar said:


> Nope! not even the least bit. I mean, we have to wait until _tomorrow_ at 1030 EDT to find out what it looks like!
> 
> *dramatic exasperation pose*
> 
> I mean come on! just a little respect, please!




drama king much?


----------



## Leif

Yes, DeWar, I knew that Pluto's orbit is funky such that it is sometimes nearer to the sun than Neptune and sometimes farther away.


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Nope! not even the least bit. I mean, we have to wait until _tomorrow_ at 1030 EDT to find out what it looks like!




Untrue!

https://twitter.com/NASANewHorizons/status/620923200621412352


(That's the last picture taken before the close approach run - it gives us a very nice image of what it looks like, in general)


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, tomorrow is now here. So, any idea what the dark band, or 'whale' as they call it is?

Also the heart is an interesting geological feature. Is the dark area volcanic ash, the light area ice crystals of some gas or another rather then a liquid like water frozen there?

Addm: I wonder if the 'heart ' might be some sort of glacial field?


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, tomorrow is now here. So, any idea what the dark band, or 'whale' as they call it is?




Not yet.  

Pluto is about 5 light hours away.  The distance imposes bandwidth constraints - so, New Horizons has taken a great deal of data in its flyby, but downloading it to Earth will take *months*.  And analysis will come only after information comes available.  So, we will be taking months and years to figure things out from this flyby,not hours.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION], I noticed something. The last 5 times someone has quoted me it was YOU! Are you stalking me or something?


----------



## Umbran

No, dude, stalking takes actual work.  You just happen to always be there.  

Hm.  Maybe it is you stalking me...


----------



## Scott DeWar

But your name: Umbran  mean something like a  shadow, which according to definitions, to shadow means to follow, which I see you are doing. My name is a permutation of Dewar's Scotch. Which implies drinking.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

*sneak sneak sneak sneak sneak sneak*

I think I figured out how this works . . . . 


*I AM THREADKILLER ! ! ! !*


*/sneak /sneak /sneak /Sneak /sneak /sneak*​


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> But your name: Umbran  mean something like a  shadow..




That is one interpretation.

It could also be a reference to Bran the Blessed - one of the first of the legendary talking heads.  Or to the dietary fiber additive.  Or maybe it just sounds nice.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Umbran said:


> That is one interpretation.
> 
> . . .edit . . . Or to the dietary fiber additive.  Or maybe it just sounds nice.




Granted it sounds cool, but as for it being something to do with dietary fiber I would use caution. Eric's grandma might have a descriptive word regarding fiber.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Ewwwwwwww!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I told you, I AM THREADKILLER!!


----------



## Umbran

Well, please don't leave the corpses of your victims lying around.  They'll start to stink up the place.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, even buzzards need to eat. Jackals and coyote too


----------



## Umbran

The EN World ecosystem doesn't have anything in such a niche - nothing eats dead threads.  They just build up forever.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That sounds like what is happening around Chernobyl - nothing rotting.


----------



## Leif

Umbran said:


> The EN World ecosystem doesn't have anything in such a niche - nothing eats dead threads.  They just build up forever.




Sounds like we need a "Mikey!"  Maybe we should get us an Oscar the Grouch, a la Sesame street, to eat our garbage?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quit taking my 'threadkiller' spot !


----------



## Leif

It's not yours.


----------



## Scott DeWar

is too!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

You guys are nutz


----------



## Scott DeWar

And yet another who wants to steal my thread killing thunder!


----------



## Umbran

For all your big talk, you don't seem to be very *good* at killing threads.  I mean, it just keeps going, on and on.  Not very dead, and all....

Just sayin'.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is because I tend to be the life of the party.


----------



## Umbran

So, kind of more a Threadliver, then.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, I'm branching out. Trying the thread death thing. see what it is like.


----------



## Leif

Personally, I think DeWar is UNdead, a stinky ghast pulling off a reasonable facsimile of life.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Thread liver .... is that like chopped liver?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not chopped liver. but I am thread killer


----------



## Leif

I don't know, I think Pendrake Utherman may be on to something there --

DeWar:  "So what am I, chopped liver??"

The Peanut Gallery of Thousands:  "Why, yes.  Yes, you are!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

I just KNEW you would NOT let that one slip by.

And I am Thread killer, not chopped liver.


----------



## Leif

Fie on thee, Thread Wounder, Thread Tickler!!

And again I say, FIE!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

But yet, Here I am.


----------



## Leif

Quoting Monty Python (from the 'French Taunting' in "Holy Grail"):

"I fart in your general direction!"
"Your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries!"

French Taunting scene


----------



## Scott DeWar

Your momma wears combat boots and she dresses you funny.


----------



## megamania

?!"?!?!?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't understand your question, Mega. Leif and I have picked on each other for years!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Ah.... explains much.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, well your Grandma dresses you funny, because your mama is too busy wiping your butt for you.

[see my last post (803) for a new link i added to the Monty Python scene]

A Witch! A Witch!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Stop it! I am the thread Killer!!!


----------



## Leif

You know you laughed!


----------



## Scott DeWar

She turned me into a newt (I got better)


----------



## Leif

LMAO!  That's one of my favorites!


----------



## megamania

The Olympic Oracles of fate are the Thread Killers.  Always cutting threads to kill folks


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> The Olympic Oracles of fate are the Thread Killers.  Always cutting threads to kill folks



That does make sense.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

You don't mind of I disagree do you?


----------



## Leif

[MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], your avatar reminds me of the 'masked wrestlers' that I used to sometimes watch on Saturday morning when I was a little kid.  "Mr. Wrestling No. 1" and "Mr. Wrestling No. 2," I think their names were.


----------



## Leif

Pendrake Utherman said:


> You don't mind of I disagree do you?




You disagree with DeWar at your peril!  If you were disagreeing with someone else, then carry on, carry on.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Why the warning? You disagree with me all the time!


----------



## Leif

Yeah, but that doesn't mean that I want just _anyone_ disagreeing with you.  Anyway, I'm not scared of you, because I know where you buried the bodies.  And, if anything happens to me, I've taken steps so that EVERYBODY will know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Uh-huh. I know there are no bodies buried, so HA!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I so do not want to be one of the bodies, so i will xp you both


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am thread killer!


----------



## megamania

Leif said:


> [MENTION=9255]megamania[/MENTION], your avatar reminds me of the 'masked wrestlers' that I used to sometimes watch on Saturday morning when I was a little kid.  "Mr. Wrestling No. 1" and "Mr. Wrestling No. 2," I think their names were.




Its my comicbook creation- Megamania.   Mania= sudden and often violent outbursts of physical and mental energy.  Mega = 1000 x.    You get the picture.


----------



## megamania

Scott DeWar said:


> I am thread killer!




What did harmless cotton and synthetic fibers ever do to you...... you're a baaaaaad man.


----------



## Umbran

Scott DeWar said:


> Uh-huh. I know there are no bodies buried, so HA!




Yeah, really.   As previously noted, it doesn't look like he could kill a thread if his own life depended on it.  Thus, no bodies.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> Its my comicbook creation- Megamania.   Mania= sudden and often violent outbursts of physical and mental energy.  Mega = 1000 x.    You get the picture.




Actually, mega = 1,000,000 x


----------



## Scott DeWar

Umbran said:


> Yeah, really.   As previously noted, it doesn't look like he could kill a thread if his own life depended on it.  Thus, no bodies.



As far as YOU KNOW there are no bodies. There was that one thread you greenies STOLE FROM  me!!!!!


----------



## Umbran

Without ownership, there can be no theft.


----------



## Scott DeWar

It was MY thread! MINE!!!

Mine MINE MINE! all mine!


----------



## Umbran

Yeah, and we know how well that works out for Daffy.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Daffy gets his just desserts!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Why is every body picking on me?

fee fee fi fi foe foe fum!


----------



## Umbran

Hey, the Daffy Duck thing was all you.

Why are you picking on yourself?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Scott DeWar is a glutton for punishment?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Probably because I deserve it. I did, after all, break a ceramic mug playing with my Brother and family's dog.  And Leif is too chicken to pick on me properly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Pendrake Utherman said:


> Scott DeWar is a glutton for punishment?




This is an eye roll:


----------



## megamania

silly _people_


*Mod Edit: * Sorry, but that one's not Grandma-friendly.  ~Umbran


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

That eyeroll is astronomical!


----------



## Scott DeWar

you guys just can't leave this thread alone, can you?


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

Nope. how about that peanut gallery?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aw, good night.


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

I think we scarded him off!


----------



## Leif

Umbran said:


> Yeah, and we know how well that works out for Daffy.




Umbran, you're DETHSPICABLE!! *spew*  *spew*

Daffy Duck Image

There's probably a better way to code this than with  tags, but I'm not remembering at the moment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean this image?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wow, that's a big file. 

hit the 'go advanced' button, look on the right side of the top bar for the paper clip, click on the clip and don't take a left toin in albaquioky.


----------



## Leif

That's the one alrighty.


----------



## megamania

No-   You are a menace.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> silly _people_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod Edit: * Sorry, but that one's not Grandma-friendly.  ~Umbran




Just quoting a movie.   It may mean something other than I thought but if it was good for a PG movie I thought it was good here.    My bad   Sorry


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> No-   You are a menace.




I say that to be humorous- not mean


----------



## Scott DeWar

I know you are humorous. I just Hope Leif knows.


----------



## Leif

Why does anyone care if Leif knows or not.

Anyway, speculating about what th deleted expletive was here:


----------



## Leif

I was just speculating about what this deleted expletive was.  I have a few likley candidates....



megamania said:


> silly _people_
> 
> 
> *Mod Edit: * Sorry, but that one's not Grandma-friendly.  ~Umbran


----------



## Scott DeWar

As a friendly gesture, the Mod overlords would appreciate that when they take an action as above that it is a read the sign and move on. They prefer no commentary. Especially if it is in [color="red']red[/color]. Even though this is not, it is still appreciated.

on a sad note, I can't find my brother's splenda stash for the coffee I am drinking. No, not his coffee. My coffee. I just did not know he would have hidden his splenda!


----------



## Umbran

Yeah, folks, just let it drop, please.  Move on with some other silliness.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But, but . . . .I need to be Threadkiller! NEED I tell ya!


----------



## Umbran

And I need a million dollars, a castle in Wales, and a pony.


----------



## Scott DeWar

drop the pony-go for the Egyptian Arabian! A lot more fun to be around.


----------



## megamania

I hope its not a Lil' Pony you are looking for.    Me..... a fairy Dragon would be cool.    Log cabin in the evergreens and a few mill to retire on.......    wakes up to being in dept, in a house falling apart and a dog and cat.    The cat looks like it is plotting against me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

megamania said:


> I hope its not a Lil' Pony you are looking for.    Me..... a fairy Dragon would be cool.    Log cabin in the evergreens and a few mill to retire on.......    wakes up to being in dept, in a house falling apart and a dog and cat.    The cat looks like it is plotting against me.



 Got any recipes with ingredient: "Cat"?


----------



## Umbran

megamania said:


> I hope its not a Lil' Pony you are looking for.




Nope.  Just a regular pony.  It's for my wife, who thinks one would look cute wandering around cropping grass of a 



> The cat looks like it is plotting against me.




It is, but only on the level of a personal trainer, keeping you on your toes and tip-top shape and mental acuity.  Kitty needs you to be in good mental and physical condition, so its flow of kibble is not interrupted.


----------



## Scott DeWar

But this is his 'kitty':


----------



## Umbran

Well, then you will have to be extremely physically and mentally fit.

Though, if you chose a tiger for a pet, your mental fitness is already in serious question.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The adage come to mind: What do you feed a 500 pound kitty cat?
A: Anything it wants!


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

so this is not an extension of the hive?


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is an extension actually.


----------



## megamania

Every time I think about plotting cats I think of Sandman #18-    "When Cats Dream"


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

i am thread killer​


----------



## Scott DeWar

smartypants​


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am the thread killer, can't you all see?

Yo ho and a bottle of rum!


----------

